# Wii #XXXX - The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (USA)



## tempBOT (Nov 11, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5571^^


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 11, 2011)

XD


----------



## Dark Blade (Nov 11, 2011)

Woot.


----------



## pokioh243 (Nov 11, 2011)

how


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

damn still no torrents


----------



## Dark Blade (Nov 11, 2011)

....It's lurking on the Internet SOMEWHERE. :/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

i win the bet!


----------



## heartgold (Nov 11, 2011)

I still need to order my Motion +.


----------



## jputter (Nov 11, 2011)

wtf not possible :s


----------



## freakzilla5 (Nov 11, 2011)

I came.


----------



## Rgtschope (Nov 11, 2011)

And the question, of course, is: Is there any perky protection scheme? Does it work fine on USB Loaders (NeoGamma in my case)? Does it work on WiiKey 1st gen (or any other modchip for that case)?


----------



## Gameking-4 (Nov 11, 2011)

this is the filename: "ws_tlozss_ntsc_multi3"


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Confirmed working perfectly on CFG USB Loader v70 with IOS slot 249 with base 56.

File name is "ws_tlozss_ntsc_multi3"


----------



## paratroopa (Nov 11, 2011)

Best head into town now to get a Remote Plus whilst this is downloading...

Any confirmation of this working on a PAL Wii yet?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

it's been confirmed to work on pal wiis by some peeps using loaders.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

theres 9 files not 7 LOL


----------



## rock7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Finaly


----------



## Sakaru1987 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yessss... Yessss /rubs hands.
Can't wait to play this 
Shame its not out today tbh, would much rather begin playing using a gold wii-remote+, but hey!


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

you need to have dx2 cLSO installed.

Might work with other ISO though. As long as you can play the latest Kirby game, and the Zelda SS E3 demo, you are good to go


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

i've heard the controls are bad in this...o well


----------



## blopa (Nov 11, 2011)

THANK YOU ALL


----------



## dreassica (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> i've heard the controls are bad in this...o well




You heard wrong, only reviewers who enever bothered playing wii games and  only did it for this zelda are the ones whining.



Rockstar said:


> damn still no torrents




I have  a feeling peopel are too afraid to put this up on torrents after  nsmbwii


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

dreassica said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > i've heard the controls are bad in this...o well
> ...



or the ones that do not know know how to use the wii motion plus controller correctly


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

i hope so


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

It will take time to get used to the controls


----------



## phatcorns (Nov 11, 2011)

dreassica said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > i've heard the controls are bad in this...o well
> ...



What happened with NSMB wii?


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

where is pal, how can this be


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

phatcorns said:


> dreassica said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



The preson who leaked NSMBW was fined $1million


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

phatcorns said:


> dreassica said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


ask kongnutz


----------



## Devin (Nov 11, 2011)

phatcorns said:


> dreassica said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...




http://gbatemp.net/topic/207955-aussie-nsmb-wii-pirate-suffers-au15-million-fine/


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there a way to play American games on a European wii?


----------



## smash_brew (Nov 11, 2011)

i picked up a dump of this last night on a private tracker. wasn't this release tho. just an anonymous p2p release.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

2Game4Ever said:


> Is there a way to play American games on a European wii?


use a loader


----------



## LTK (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey cool it got released, does it have AP?


----------



## adamforever (Nov 11, 2011)

what about pal version?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

smash_brew said:


> i picked up a dump of this last night on a private tracker. wasn't this release tho. just an anonymous p2p release.



was it PAL or NTSC?


----------



## passlogin (Nov 11, 2011)

I have Wiikey 1 and I'm on firmware 4.1E, what would I need to do to play this?


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

LTK said:


> Hey cool it got released, does it have AP?


no


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

2Game4Ever said:


> LTK said:
> 
> 
> > Hey cool it got released, does it have AP?
> ...


wrong

it just has same AP as Kirby


----------



## micilico (Nov 11, 2011)

I have CFG loader v70 and CIOS d2x v6,skyward sword works on my wii ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

2gb uploads to go on UN


----------



## Creqaw (Nov 11, 2011)

Currently downloading, will see if it works later.


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> 2gb uploads to go on UN


Lol, hopefully I speed it up by sucking up the bits from the other side of the pipe  I'm currently up to part16. How many are there yet to come?


----------



## ward83 (Nov 11, 2011)

downloading it @ 100KB/s...
this is going to take a while
(is mentioning filservers like Filesonic alowed?)


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

ward83 said:


> downloading it @ 100KB/s...
> this is going to take a while
> (is mentioning filservers like Filesonic alowed?)


It is allowed, yes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Napohond said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > 2gb uploads to go on UN
> ...


19 files (3997 parts, 59 missing)


----------



## Yuan (Nov 11, 2011)

19/35 uploaded on usenet. Oh, the agony


----------



## blubbermarble (Nov 11, 2011)

this game looks very nice.


----------



## voltorben (Nov 11, 2011)

Can anyone confirm that this works on Dolphin or not?
I know the demo works on dolphin...

If it doesn't i need to get my finger out and buy a blanc disc while i wait for downloads


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

well the covers are up 



JPdensetsu said:


> ward83 said:
> 
> 
> > downloading it @ 100KB/s...
> ...


apparently not


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 11, 2011)

Will this work on my Wii setup if the demo worked?


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 11, 2011)

i am surprised this game is only 4gb i thought it would be a dual layer game, i am going to wait for it to appear on newsgroups because i am not downloading from fileserve 



Yuan said:


> 19/35 uploaded on usenet. Oh, the agony



don't worry found it.


----------



## ward83 (Nov 11, 2011)

ok, sorry for my last post...
i don't understand... people can refer to UN but not to other sites where they could find the desired files...
... or was my description to obvious?


----------



## xvishon (Nov 11, 2011)

I was right


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

your not allowed to post the direct inks


----------



## gsarlis (Nov 11, 2011)

omg want


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> well the covers are up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the name of the fileserver itself.


----------



## blubbermarble (Nov 11, 2011)

just to tell you,
if you first-time play the wii motionplus-required game (this one), you need to see the motionplus instructional video.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 11, 2011)

I just write something here, so I can visit this post in 20 years and tell my grand children that grandpa was here on this forum when Zelda Skyward Sword came out... *sob*


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 11, 2011)

why the fuck isnt this on torrent sites yet


----------



## micilico (Nov 11, 2011)

Latest link OMG 18 mins


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

Why are Wii games so big 

I hate my internet connection!


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

blubbermarble said:


> just to tell you,
> if you first-time play the wii motionplus-required game (this one), you need to see the motionplus instructional video.


But ... but ... I already saw that video when I booted up Red Steel 2 last week which came with my Wii Motion + (which I bought for Zelda).


----------



## ward83 (Nov 11, 2011)

i never posted a link.. i merely discribed a file server and a referral to an external site which might have some links to other files...
so i thought i didn't do anything wrong... apparently the mods disagree... and sincs the mods are always right...


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> why the fuck isnt this on torrent sites yet


Is is --'


Do your best finding them. (I found it)


----------



## dreassica (Nov 11, 2011)

2Game4Ever said:


> spritemcdonalds said:
> 
> 
> > why the fuck isnt this on torrent sites yet
> ...




Its def not on any of the known private trackers im on, thats for sure.


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

dreassica said:


> 2Game4Ever said:
> 
> 
> > spritemcdonalds said:
> ...


It has been removed from tpb

just google the directory name


----------



## hey_suburbia (Nov 11, 2011)

It's getting amazing reviews:
http://www.wiinintendo.net/2011/11/11/the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-review/


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

*IS THIS THE FINAL PAL VERSION?*


*	The Legend Of Zelda Skyward Sword PAL-XRD*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

lol it was on penguin bar? why'd they remove it 



TerryHomes said:


> *IS THIS THE FINAL PAL VERSION?*
> 
> 
> *	The Legend Of Zelda Skyward Sword PAL-XRD*


that's fake


1gb uploads to go on UN!


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> lol it was on penguin bar? why'd they remove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I confirm this


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

hmm no PAL out, and its released yesterday in Switz! ...


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 11, 2011)

AFAIK, there is no PAL version out, yet. Strange thing is, I'd have thought NTSC would come later than PAL.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

no one had the guts to dump the pal release


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

Us Europeans are a bit slow on the uptake, I guess.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Nov 11, 2011)

Sucks a bit that this game was leaked more than a week before the launch.
For this game isn't so good, and of course, the whole plot and secrets will be know even before the game just launch


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:


> Sucks a bit that this game was leaked more than a week before the launch.
> For this game isn't so good, and of course, the whole plot and secrets will be know even before the game just launch


they already are they released that many vids for it!


----------



## Andrew_DS (Nov 11, 2011)

To be fair the plot has been leaked online before the game hit the scene =p


----------



## Damian666 (Nov 11, 2011)

^ that was fast xd


----------



## ward83 (Nov 11, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:


> Sucks a bit that this game was leaked more than a week before the launch.
> For this game isn't so good, and of course, the whole plot and secrets will be know even before the game just launch




well... then 
turn of your pc, open your curtains, step outside, get a life, come back in a week after the official release...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Damian666 said:


> ^ that was fast xd


mods are in ninja mode today


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

I preordered the official game and I will get it next week (my internet is too slow to download this game).
I know what my weekend will look like then ^^


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 11, 2011)

oh well lol no big deal  Game is real folks, played it before work this morning


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

if it's good enough than i might buy it. like i'm going to by rftod when it gets pal release. i will only buy a game if i like it 100% and that's very rare for me. i did not buy TP


----------



## ZaMaster (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope this is going to work without updating all my ioses again .


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

if you have d2x v6 should be fine


----------



## TyRaNtM (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> > Sucks a bit that this game was leaked more than a week before the launch.
> ...



If you are talking about the official ones, this aren't so much. But with this, they can spoil you with more surprises that this game has, for example.




Andrew_DS said:


> To be fair the plot has been leaked online before the game hit the scene =p



That just the instructions, not the whole plot itself, with this they can leak the complete one.

----
At least for me, i will buy the original one with the gold Wiimote Plus, this game needs to be played original and not pirate.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 11, 2011)

Having trouble locating the torrent. What name is everyone using? ws-tlozss_ntsc_multi3 doesn't bring anything up...


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 11, 2011)

has anyone tried this on dolphin if you have it?  whats your performance like?


----------



## banchan (Nov 11, 2011)

Does it need to set my Wii on English langage in settings like Kirby ?


----------



## TyRaNtM (Nov 11, 2011)

ward83 said:


> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> > Sucks a bit that this game was leaked more than a week before the launch.
> ...



I think that i will better choose freeze myself, lol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > TyRaNtM said:
> ...


count them on all here theres like 50 at least!


----------



## rock7 (Nov 11, 2011)

the game is dual layer or normal dvd?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

it's 4gb


----------



## ZaMaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> if you have d2x v6 should be fine



I think I installed v7 last week. Or are those the beta ones? People are referring to ap of Kirby. Kirby is playing fine on my Wii, so probably Zelda will play fine too...


----------



## rock7 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

un has about 300mb uploads to go!


----------



## joey2008 (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there a way to choose from which group i download on usenet? Because i cant get files from a.b.u-4all and i can from a.b.g.wii.


----------



## ward83 (Nov 11, 2011)

ETA for me... 20mins...


----------



## Akotan (Nov 11, 2011)

Let's pray to not have problems with it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

joey2008 said:


> Is there a way to choose from which group i download on usenet? Because i cant get files from a.b.u-4all and i can from a.b.g.wii.


use grabit it auto gets them


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> un has about 300mb uploads to go!


Excitement rising


----------



## asta (Nov 11, 2011)

So what would be the best neogamma settings on a pal wii to get rid of this nasty flickering?


----------



## ward83 (Nov 11, 2011)

how do i lose my "warnings"? or do they stay?


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 11, 2011)

my dolphin emulator runs it ok, i think its 30FPS.  Is there a way to make it run at a faster speed or is that it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

ward83 said:


> how do i lose my "warnings"? or do they stay?


they'll stay for about 3 months at least 

than you go here and tell them to remove them


----------



## banchan (Nov 11, 2011)

Please, tell me if I this game requires to set Wii settings in English to play like Kirby was ?


----------



## Fedex14 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! This is an early leak indeed! Perfect timing though! I came home early today and I found this awesome leak! I can't wait until I'm able to play it!!!! Kirby played perfectly fined on my Wii, and I didn't install anything at all... Should this work too?


----------



## ward83 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> ward83 said:
> 
> 
> > how do i lose my "warnings"? or do they stay?
> ...



then i'll be a good boy for now... 

does anyone else chuckle a bit when they use the word "Link" on this topic?
i know i do...


----------



## joey2008 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> joey2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to choose from which group i download on usenet? Because i cant get files from a.b.u-4all and i can from a.b.g.wii.
> ...


I use grabit, but when it starts it just downloads it with a.b.u-4all. So how?

Edit: so search for it in grabit itself instead of nzbindex?


----------



## Kadin (Nov 11, 2011)

I knew I chose a great day to take off work.  This and Skyrim... there's no way I could be asked to be productive today!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

joey2008 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > joey2008 said:
> ...


well it's still uploading when its done it should be available on both sources.


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 11, 2011)

Kadin said:


> I knew I chose a great day to take off work.  This and Skyrim... there's no way I could be asked to be productive today!!!




Even better for me, this, skyrim AND i got accepted into the old republic beta


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

31mb uploads to go on un!!!


----------



## Kadin (Nov 11, 2011)

kyomagi said:


> Kadin said:
> 
> 
> > I knew I chose a great day to take off work.  This and Skyrim... there's no way I could be asked to be productive today!!!
> ...


Congrats!  Been in testing myself since August.  

You should be getting in in what... around 8hrs or so?  Enjoy it!


----------



## musacorp (Nov 11, 2011)

.


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 11, 2011)

Kadin said:


> kyomagi said:
> 
> 
> > Kadin said:
> ...




more i think it starts at 5 west coast, im on the east coast.  So 8 pm for me lol


----------



## jonxs (Nov 11, 2011)

4024.00MB as compressed WBFS


----------



## Kadin (Nov 11, 2011)

kyomagi said:


> Kadin said:
> 
> 
> > kyomagi said:
> ...



Starts at approx 5pm Central Standard time which is 3PM my time (west coast), so yeah around 8 hours.  The question is, will you be playing that or this??


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

jonxs said:


> 4024.00MB as compressed WBFS



should have lots of content than or a shitload of cut scenes


----------



## ZaMaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> jonxs said:
> 
> 
> > 4024.00MB as compressed WBFS
> ...



Let's hope it's content .


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 11, 2011)

My site didn't have the .iso up when I left for school (Like 20 mins after this thread started).

Hopefully it will be up when I get home.


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

OMG I LOVE THE START SO FAR  Bye for now, thanks for all the help people!!


----------



## chaseincats (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey I havnt touched my wii in close to a year I think it is on 4.2 with cios about a year old

do i need to do anything for this or has nintendo given up?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

wtf now it says 4.41 GB on un? oh fuck the pars!! shit i'll have to get this tomorrow than


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 11, 2011)

Kadin said:


> kyomagi said:
> 
> 
> > Kadin said:
> ...



I have no clue,  all i know is i will be reliving my youngin days and be up to 4-5 in the morning this weekend lol.  I might dab in this when i get home from work for a minute but dive into skyrim until the beta starts


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> if it's good enough than i might buy it. like i'm going to by rftod when it gets pal release. i will only buy a game if i like it 100% and that's very rare for me. i did not buy TP


IGN gave it a ten out of ten


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 11, 2011)

DANGIT! I really need a motion plus...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

2Game4Ever said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > if it's good enough than i might buy it. like i'm going to by rftod when it gets pal release. i will only buy a game if i like it 100% and that's very rare for me. i did not buy TP
> ...


yeh but it only takes 1 bad control, annoying puzzle, stupid mini game (like sumo in tp) for me to not like it 100%


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Nov 11, 2011)

Is this dual layer or not? I was under the assumption it was, but looking at the file size I don't think it is?


----------



## ward83 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well i found an downed a version...
so guys, see ya later...


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

NVMD


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## beard00 (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone tried if this works in PAL console with RGB scart (without the red tint) using USB loader?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

weird it says there was like 100 files missing now their all there.

gentleman it is now available on usenet!

a.b.games.wii
a.b.u-4all


----------



## Kadin (Nov 11, 2011)

Just finished the dl and installing onto USB.  Have fun all, I know I will.


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> weird it says there was like 100 files missing now their all there.
> 
> gentleman it is now available on usenet!
> 
> ...


Nice, currently repairing, unpacking & transferring to USB


----------



## smash_brew (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> > i picked up a dump of this last night on a private tracker. wasn't this release tho. just an anonymous p2p release.
> ...



Its NTSC. Wasn't rar'd or anything. just an iso and some cios wads that i'm not going to be using.

edit..It appears you got it from the same site i did unless theres another pong20302000 that thanked the uploader.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 11, 2011)

i bet you ~~ are happy. LOL but seriosly this looks cool.


----------



## florian (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello 

I have dowloaded this release but what this fix included with this release ? i install thix fix or not ? i have a Wii PAL with wiikey 2


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 11, 2011)

It hasn't appeared on my torrent site yet, ahh well.
I still need a WiiMote plus anyway..


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

smash_brew said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > smash_brew said:
> ...



my ears are burning


----------



## Saoron (Nov 11, 2011)

thank god I can't find it, got Uni exams!!!!!!! FARK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't find a download link -.- And my USB is still not working, so I don't have any way how I can play it. Is there a other way to play NTSC games on a PAL Wii?


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Can't find a download link -.- And my USB is still not working, so I don't have any way how I can play it. Is there a other way to play NTSC games on a PAL Wii?



Burn disc?


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to get things straight: This game is running fine on a simple 4.1/4.2/4.3 Wii with CFG UsbLoader and d2x (base IOS56)? In other words, no need for any additional, new IOSs (as of now at least)?
I'm just interested, because a PAL version will most likely behave similarly.


----------



## masterchan777 (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Can't find a download link -.- And my USB is still not working, so I don't have any way how I can play it. Is there a other way to play NTSC games on a PAL Wii?


when you find a link, and get the iso, try using a program called RegionFrii, burn the patched iso if your USB is still not working and give it a try on your PAL machine, good luck.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 11, 2011)

Is the XRD ntsc release okay? It's the only torrent I can find.
Uploaded when news of the leak hit, so it isn't just that old PAL XRD fake torrent again.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Nov 11, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:


> Is the XRD ntsc release okay? It's the only torrent I can find.
> Uploaded when news of the leak hit, so it isn't just that old PAL XRD fake torrent again.


it's fake too


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

The download is extremely slow -.-


----------



## bowser (Nov 11, 2011)

ZOMG!!

*has a spasm*

I'm going to try to find it RIGHT NAO!


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

DJPlace said:


> i'm not a big fan of zelda has i use to be that's why i called ya fuck tard and i must say i'm sorry for saying that i woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morring...


Forgiven.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

So the NTSC XRD is fake? Where do I have to download it, I can't find it....


----------



## bowser (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> So the NTSC XRD is fake? Where do I have to download it, I can't find it....


From the Internet.


----------



## TheVirus (Nov 11, 2011)

First Skyrim, now Skyward Sword. Today is a good day.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> So the NTSC XRD is fake? Where do I have to download it, I can't find it....


Why would you want to find a faked release? *facepalm*

EDIT: unless you mean where to find a real version, then you have to find it yourself. Asking is not allowed.


----------



## mark.m.moran (Nov 11, 2011)

Does it work with USB GX Loader guys?


----------



## ShortFuse (Nov 11, 2011)

Getting it at 4.19MB/s
I'll have it in 14 minutes


----------



## mr deez (Nov 11, 2011)

So this is on newsgroups? Will be firing up the d/l after work, then going on the lash so need to find it fast.


----------



## LTK (Nov 11, 2011)

hey does anyone know a good tutorial for usenet


----------



## Kafluke (Nov 11, 2011)

Its all over the internet guys. Don't ask where to find it. You all should know that by now. I can think of at least 4 different options for downloading right now. I can't believe you can't find it.

Question: What is the wad for? It says its a fix but do you need to install it?


----------



## masterchan777 (Nov 11, 2011)

Kafluke said:


> Its all over the internet guys. Don't ask where to find it. You all should know that by now. I can think of at least 4 different options for downloading right now. I can't believe you can't find it.
> 
> Question: What is the wad for? It says its a fix but do you need to install it?


If you have old cIOS files, then yes, you need to install the fix, if not then you don't , try the game if it works then no need for the fix


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 11, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> Kafluke said:
> 
> 
> > Its all over the internet guys. Don't ask where to find it. You all should know that by now. I can think of at least 4 different options for downloading right now. I can't believe you can't find it.
> ...


I have cIOS d2x v7b1d is that gonna work well?


----------



## passlogin (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there a damn torrent of this up yet?


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

It's removed from the newsgroups and i have only some parts of the game, i feel like crying.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, here's my problem: my Wii is able to detect my WD Smartware drive in USB Loader but my computer (Mac) can't find it when I try to burn the games with WBFS Manager. Does anyone have an idea what to do?


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

passlogin said:


> Is there a damn torrent of this up yet?


No and is has been removed from the newsgroups too, how dreadful.


----------



## crunchattak (Nov 11, 2011)

Works like a charm wuith usb loader and Cios upgraded via pimp my wii... See you later i play now...

Crunch


----------



## masterchan777 (Nov 11, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Kafluke said:
> ...


The included files are  v7a5 so I think you might have newer files already installed, so probably no need for the fix


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Piebe said:


> passlogin said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a damn torrent of this up yet?
> ...


it's still on nzbmatrix

it'll take me an hour to get it.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 11, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > masterchan777 said:
> ...


Great, I always like to keep my cIOS's updated.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > passlogin said:
> ...


Thanks a lot, downloading as we speak!


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Did anyone get the music yet? I really want to get it to get the music already.

70 minutes.


----------



## Seaking (Nov 11, 2011)

i cant wait till this damn thing finishes...torrents, you gotta love them.




Cbajd5 said:


> Did anyone get the music yet? I really want to get it to get the music already.


yes, the music has been out from yesterday.


----------



## paratroopa (Nov 11, 2011)

Played it on my PAL Wii and got a disc read error a few minutes in.
Is this just 'cos of a bad burn/disc?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

taking a break for the game - played for a couple hours with UNEEK+DI with no issues to report. Gotta say, once it's setup, this is much more convenient than the typical USBLoaders


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Piebe said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Piebe said:
> ...



I tried to use that site, but where is the download link?


----------



## dmn001 (Nov 11, 2011)

anyone tried on PAL & usb loader gx, 4.2 yet ? thanks


----------



## RichardLim (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > passlogin said:
> ...



How do we use nzbmatrix files?


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

Works great with a virgin 4.3E wii with wiikey 2 using letterbomb with tinyload


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Seaking said:


> i cant wait till this damn thing finishes...torrents, you gotta love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soundtrack CD or the in game music? I know the Soundtrack CD has been leaked too, but I haven't seen any music rips from the game yet.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Not able to load from usb here the newsgroup version. black screen.


----------



## dmn001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > i cant wait till this damn thing finishes...torrents, you gotta love them.
> ...


you can use a program like dolphin to extract the music files.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

My Wii can detect my USB Drive, but my computer can't burn games on it. Can anyone help?


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


It's the zipfile on your left.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Tried that, but it can't unwrap it on my computer...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

RichardLim said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Piebe said:
> ...


you need usenet and a newsserver program like grabit.


----------



## passlogin (Nov 11, 2011)

Why hasn't there been a torrent yet lol This is ridiculous.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> My Wii can detect my USB Drive, but my computer can't burn games on it. Can anyone help?


Search the forum there are plenty of topics covering everything on usb loaders.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

dmn001 said:


> you can use a program like dolphin to extract the music files.


I know, and if it's the same as the demo they're stored as brstms you have to convert them using revolutionB to some other format making six channels, then vgstream to a listenable format for each of the 6 channels that has to be merged to a single file to get the actual music.


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

can somebody post the filename of the ochestra cd?


----------



## smash_brew (Nov 11, 2011)

Is the nfo broken or is it just me?


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 11, 2011)

smash_brew said:


> Is the nfo broken or is it just me?


Broken for me too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

how is that naming a site i didn't even say close to it's name


----------



## Seaking (Nov 11, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > i cant wait till this damn thing finishes...torrents, you gotta love them.
> ...


a music rip from a game? fuck that, i HIGHLY doubt its in a lossless format.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Two questions: i'm downloading 7 loose parts of the game (with one rar), is that the right one? Can I format my drive to wbfs on another computer and than use it on a Mac?


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Seaking said:


> Cbajd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Seaking said:
> ...


Regardless, people who aren't all up and up about losslessness might like it. Or at least the final boss theme.


----------



## Maxwell7301 (Nov 11, 2011)

smash_brew said:


> Is the nfo broken or is it just me?



After a few tries, it worked for me.


----------



## florian (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello 

Work for me on Wii PAL 4.1E with wiikey 2 and ,  language french included in the release !


----------



## Starorific (Nov 11, 2011)

Is the game uploaded on a torrentsite? If so, what is the filename?


----------



## Seaking (Nov 11, 2011)

Edit: nvm, cause what *spritemcdonalds said.*


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

this is a scene release? It has the same filename (ws_tlozss_ntsc_multi3) and link size (9x500MB) that appeared in the discussion topic at "that site". I'm still downloading the links that appeared first there (but now these link are removed from the forum because it was uploaded by someone outside the "that site").

Actually, the first webpage that reported that filename was an Argentinean forum  . So I guess the release goes to them.


----------



## Starorific (Nov 11, 2011)

It's taking forever to download the parts one by one. Daaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

i got 23mins to go downloading steadily at 1208 KB/S (12mb) my max connection speed


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> i got 23mins to go downloading steadily at 1208 KB/S (12mb) my max connection speed


you're downloading 10x faster than me


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > i got 23mins to go downloading steadily at 1208 KB/S (12mb) my max connection speed
> ...


that's the power of usenet there's nothing to slow you down!


----------



## ShortFuse (Nov 11, 2011)

Confirmed legit. Tried with emulator and real wiimotion plus


----------



## Starorific (Nov 11, 2011)

Greaaaaaaaaaaat, part 2 just canceld it self. When I start the download, I'm at 400kb/s but when I'm halfway there it drops to 35kb/s?


----------



## Seaking (Nov 11, 2011)

62.7% done downloading, with only two [email protected][email protected] and 422 other people downloading it at the same time.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

2 Minutes left for me, but it's been slowing down really quickly. As in now it says 8 minutes. And I'm using Usenet.

So that music thing will have to wait until a bit after 2. Gotta go to class and such.


----------



## Starorific (Nov 11, 2011)

Seaking said:


> 62.7% done downloading, with only two [email protected][email protected] and 422 other people downloading it at the same time.


Torrent? Filename?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

i think my isps news server (free btw ) is astraweb


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

Downloading with 9mb/s, i'll have it in about 45 minutes!


----------



## Sakaru1987 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sigh I'm a dumbass  Got hold of the game, but can't fathom out how to upgrade my cIOS :\ ried Pimp my wii and such, but just don't think I'm doing it right. Trying to run it from a WBFS formatted External HD, via USBLoader GC, Neogamma as well as WiiFlow :\


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

Ow dear i have to change into clean panties again, having a new Zelda and some weed.... this is too good to be true!


----------



## Akuma147 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


What's the usenet file name? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Akuma147 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


it's on the 1st page of this thread

i got 12m to go fuck it's past my bedtime...


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow...I didn't think it would be out this early! Did any other Wii (or any game) come out earlier than this before?


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes N


SuperMarioMaster91 said:


> Wow...I didn't think it would be out this early! Did any other Wii (or any game) come out earlier than this before?


Yes NSMB leaked two weeks early if i recall correct.


----------



## Akuma147 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Akuma147 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


Thanks!, I tried that filename in my usual searches, but nothing came up.  Finally found it though.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

This is a really weird case... just when everyone was expecting a leaked PAL version (due to swiss stores selling the game earlier) we got the NSTC iso.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm waiting for the pal version. So annoying it hasn't leaked yet


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

i hope this fucking extracts there been a few peeps complaining on nzbm theres pars missing...


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 11, 2011)

why is it a bad dump?


----------



## Kadin (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I'm not sure if I hit a spot where some type of AP kicks in... right when I first jumped to get onto my bird, the screen went white and now it's just stuck there.  Gonna reset and see if hopefully it's just a glitch.

[EDIT]  Well apparently it was a one time thing cause now it's working.  I have noticed my HDD is clicking here and there so might be time to get a new drive...


----------



## Arshes91 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive just found this game the full version but it recomded to use motion+ i givin try to use the cheat code from the demo on emulator but i cant figure out isnt working


----------



## voltorben (Nov 11, 2011)

Earlier today (while i was waiting for download) i asked if it worked in Dolphin. The reason i haven't checked back for an answer is because i've been to busy. Playing Skyward Sword. On Dolphin. So yes, it works!

So i apologize if anyone already covered this.

It runs very well. I'm on a macbook pro running win 7 64 trough bootcamp. (can't be bothered restarting and testing os x)
Intel Core i7-2720GM CPU @ 2.20 Ghz
8 GB RAM

I'm using dolphin r7718 (you can get it on the official site under archive, or what they call it). Read it somewhere earlier this morning while i was waiting for the leak.
dolphin settings: 
General tab: Backend: Direct3D11. fullscreen resolution: 1280x720. V-Sync: checked
Enchancements: Internal resolution: 2xnative. Anti-aliasing: 2 samples.

That's all i've changed.

The only thing i've noticed this far is that the dof is a LITTLE funky (i can only presume, since i haven't played in on a wii) - still very beautiful!

NOW, i've only been playing shortly, but it's been running flawless (might crash later on who knows).

I'm travelling alot, so macbook+wii-mote+wireless sensor bar > 50"tv+wii+wii-mote+sensor (you get my point) 
Just hope the hole game will run flawless  (looking forward to see how it will handle the fire effects)

Anywho, that was my little rant. I have to go play some SS now!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

you need motionplus to play it dont even bother trying without it


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry for just blindly poking in here,I havent read through this thread at all,but is there anything special we will need to do to Run this,I am downloading it right now and want to have my ducks in a row when its finished downloading and I transfer it to my USB drive. yeah..BTW..I thought we were gettting a PAL release but NTSC is my region so its just that much better..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

yes it extracted now to throw it on the ol hdd and test


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

I just realized that tempbot changed the name to "#XXXX -". Maybe because he readed this post?



NahuelDS said:


> this is a scene release? It has the same filename (ws_tlozss_ntsc_multi3) and link size (9x500MB) that appeared in the discussion topic at "that site". I'm still downloading the links that appeared first there (but now these link are removed from the forum because it was uploaded by someone outside the "that site").
> 
> Actually, the first webpage that reported that filename was an Argentinean forum  . So I guess the release goes to them.


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 11, 2011)

voltorben said:


> Earlier today (while i was waiting for download) i asked if it worked in Dolphin. The reason i haven't checked back for an answer is because i've been to busy. Playing Skyward Sword. On Dolphin. So yes, it works!
> 
> So i apologize if anyone already covered this.
> 
> ...




What are your dolphin settings?  like fps to auto or off and all that ect?  Also, whats your FPS?


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

One more thing,did Crediar ever come up with a working Time Limit Code for the Demo..I am now sinking my teeth into that while waiting for my game to download. If there isnt one I am going to use Wiird and search for one myself...although timers..visible or not can be tricky to find sometimes...


----------



## Deekman (Nov 11, 2011)

Was it nuked because it was scrubbed?


----------



## DarkSzero (Nov 11, 2011)

Deekman said:


> Was it nuked because it was scrubbed?


Both scrubbed and not a scene release.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope, because it's not a scene release.

EDIT: Ninja'd. Oh, didn't notice it was scrubbed.


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> yes it extracted now to throw it on the ol hdd and test



Let us know mate how u get on n what loader cheers.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 11, 2011)

I can confirm that this works.
Sadly i just had enough time to boot up the game and try the very first things before i had to start making dinner 

O
M
G

The new Zelda is finally here!

And, the first "REAL" Zelda for Wii (since Twilight Princess was a GameCube port)


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2011)

There is an ASSLOAD of music in this game. 238 tracks in a main folder and then another 55 in a "demo" folder. I just wish I could figure out how to get track names instead of random hex value names...

735MB of music
600MB of sounds
1.7GB of movies
530MB of levels and textures
175MB of other stuff


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

I guess that someone should change the release name because it hints to a warez website (like Cyan have done to my previus post), and if fact... they didnt upload the game after all.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

KTroopA said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > yes it extracted now to throw it on the ol hdd and test
> ...


it did not show up in wiiflow with fat32 it didn't even appear! but it does in GX. i'm at title screen now.


----------



## Midna (Nov 11, 2011)

Hell yeah I knew this would be out by the time I got up. A torrent on the site with the green alien just went up a few minutes ago. Don't steal my bandwidth.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> it did not show up in wiiflow with fat32 it didn't even appear! but it does in GX. i'm at title screen now.


enjoy it!


----------



## flobo (Nov 11, 2011)

One hour into the game and it's already better than TP in all category IMO, that's how a Zelda game should be made.

I loved the little ocarina "revelation" than we got right at the start. (Not really a spoiler, but i'm warning anyway !!!!

Rauru (or his ancestor) is very likely to be Kapoera Gaebora (the owl from OOT).

I hope there are many other link like this.


----------



## Seaking (Nov 11, 2011)

burning the game and gonna try with NeoGamma soon, I CANT WAIT @[email protected]


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 11, 2011)

> it did not show up in wiiflow with fat32 it didn't even appear! but it does in GX. i'm at title screen now.



Cud be u need to del wiiflow  cache folder contents n let wiiflow rebuild ur gameslist


----------



## Chanser (Nov 11, 2011)

I honestly can't believe I'm seeing topics and posts about how to play Zelda without motion+.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

I tried to format my USB drive to WBFS with Wbfs manager 3.0 but it said it couldn't do it. Does anyone have a solution, I want to play Skyward Sword!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > it did not show up in wiiflow with fat32 it didn't even appear! but it does in GX. i'm at title screen now.
> ...


can't right now how do fuck do you save i have to go to sleep. working flawlessly so far on PAL.


----------



## chauffler (Nov 11, 2011)

i found it pretty easy it was on a popular pirate site


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

shit you cant save whenever you want anymore? should make things interesting 

gonna play the fuck out of this tomorrow


----------



## Langin (Nov 11, 2011)

-.-;; my download speeds with torrents are low as hell.. >.>

I want this game!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> I tried to format my USB drive to WBFS with Wbfs manager 3.0 but it said it couldn't do it. Does anyone have a solution, I want to play Skyward Sword!!!


Use WiiBackupManager instead, It allows for using FAT32 and NTFS formats.
So you don't have to do any fancy formatting to your usb.
And it's a lot more convenient, since you can hold files other than wii games.


----------



## Slowking (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> I tried to format my USB drive to WBFS with Wbfs manager 3.0 but it said it couldn't do it. Does anyone have a solution, I want to play Skyward Sword!!!


Yeah don't. Just use an wbfs folder with wbfs files in it.


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> I tried to format my USB drive to WBFS with Wbfs manager 3.0 but it said it couldn't do it. Does anyone have a solution, I want to play Skyward Sword!!!



I had this kind of problem also...if you are using a USB flash drive try using the Panasonic SD/USB formatter then try WBFS...I know I had to screw around for awhile to make it work...also check the USB drive compatability chart to see if your drive is listed..


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

Why anyone is still using wbfs format is beyond me. Place wbfs files in a wbfs folder on your drive and your loader will read it. Not quite that simple, but close. Formatting with wbfs is so 2009.


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok.  I have a US Wii with version 4.0U Firmware.

It appears I have correctly installed: Homebrew Channel v1.0.8,   IOS236_Installer_v6,   and   d2x cIOS Installer v2.2

I put Skyward Sword on a 4GB SD Card via WBFS Manager 3.0.1

I have NeoGamma R7 and Wii USB Loader v1.5 installed.  
I tried loaded the SD card from both NeoGamma and Wii USB Loader and neither work.
NeoGamma tries loading it for 30 seconds but doesn't load it, and Wii USB Loader v1.5 says: ERROR! (ret = -1) Press any button to restart

NeoGamma shows I am on IOS249 (Rev 14)

What exactly do I need to do to get this game working?  I am unsure of where I need to start to fix whatever it is I am doing wrong.

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

morrison22 said:


> Ok.  I have a US Wii with version 4.0U Firmware.
> 
> It appears I have correctly installed: Homebrew Channel v1.0.8,   IOS236_Installer_v6,   and   d2x cIOS Installer v2.2
> 
> ...


I would suggest cfg usb loader as it is the most up to date and supported with cIOS249 running d2x.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

shark2003 said:


> TSjoerts said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to format my USB drive to WBFS with Wbfs manager 3.0 but it said it couldn't do it. Does anyone have a solution, I want to play Skyward Sword!!!
> ...



I have a WD Passport or something, but I used it a couple months ago and now it doesn't work...


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 11, 2011)

niceeeeeeeeeee, found some decent links, flying at 2mb/ps. here we gooo!!!!


----------



## PDAisAok (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone get this to work on a WODE yet?  I've tried direct loading from Wode and it doesn't recognize disc (just continually spins)  And trying to load it from WODEflow just gives a black screen


Im on 4.3U for Wii, Homebrew channel says 1.0.8 IOS58 V24.32


----------



## nando (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Why anyone is still using wbfs format is beyond me. Place wbfs files in a wbfs folder on your drive and your loader will read it. Not quite that simple, but close. Formatting with wbfs is so 2009.




is there an easy way to make wbfs files on a mac?


----------



## ZainHaq (Nov 11, 2011)

nando said:


> is there an easy way to make wbfs files on a mac?



go to disk utility.


----------



## x66x66 (Nov 11, 2011)

Is the wm+ calibration better than the demo? Do you constantly have to adjust the center point?


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

fishykipper said:


> niceeeeeeeeeee, found some decent links, flying at 2mb/ps. here we gooo!!!!



I am assuming that is 2 megabits per second? Thats about the average I get when downloading....


----------



## AdamBrunt (Nov 11, 2011)

The torrent I am getting is made up of 5 rar files (it also mentions the WAD for the fix), plenty of seeders and no complaints so should be ok. Just a shame it's coming down so slowly


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2011)

AdamBrunt said:


> The torrent I am getting is made up of 5 rar files (it also mentions the WAD for the fix), plenty of seeders and no complaints so should be ok. Just a shame it's coming down so slowly


One word: "usenet"


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

Doh...looks like codes are already going up for this game...woohoo.... there will be a ton of them too...can hardly wait...I am playing the Demo in the meantime and I searched a little for the time limit but had no success...did anyone ever find a working time limit crack code for the Demo?


----------



## koji2009 (Nov 11, 2011)

x66x66 said:


> Is the wm+ calibration better than the demo? Do you constantly have to adjust the center point?


Played about 30 minutes in (twice the average demo length) and haven't had to recalibrate after the initial game load calibrate... Considering that I had to recalibrate every 2-3 minutes in the demo, I'd say that's an improvement.

What's not an improvement is being forced to sit through a 3 minute long video on how to install the wii motion plus....


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> One word: "usenet"



Either that or get a premium file hoster account. Both are so much better than using trackers, even private ones.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

PDAisAok said:


> Anyone get this to work on a WODE yet?  I've tried direct loading from Wode and it doesn't recognize disc (just continually spins)  And trying to load it from WODEflow just gives a black screen
> 
> 
> Im on 4.3U for Wii, Homebrew channel says 1.0.8 IOS58 V24.32


really??? FUCK! I've 4 hours left of donwloading. I will test it on my wode asap


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

Still no PAL Release? A boy of another scene forum told he have the game in switz. They are selling it already.


----------



## kupo3000 (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Why anyone is still using wbfs format is beyond me. Place wbfs files in a wbfs folder on your drive and your loader will read it. Not quite that simple, but close. Formatting with wbfs is so 2009.



My old 100 GB mini hard drive is still wbfs formatted and Zelda works flawlessly.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

kupo3000 said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > Why anyone is still using wbfs format is beyond me. Place wbfs files in a wbfs folder on your drive and your loader will read it. Not quite that simple, but close. Formatting with wbfs is so 2009.
> ...


I never said wbfs format doesnt work, just that its outdated. If you werent in the scene then, like me, no need to use it.


----------



## nando (Nov 11, 2011)

ZainHaq said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > is there an easy way to make wbfs files on a mac?
> ...




then what?


----------



## rasputin (Nov 11, 2011)

wode guy, you probably need to install a missing ios

tip, gecko-os app will tell you and install any need ios straight off the disc image or whatever wode uses


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Still doesn't work -.- I hope the PAL version will come soon with a good torrent so I can just burn it on a DVD.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

rasputin said:


> wode guy, you probably need to install a missing ios
> 
> tip, gecko-os app will tell you and install any need ios straight off the disc image or whatever wode uses


I can play the new kirby game on my 4.2u with wode. So I guess that Skyward Sword will work too


----------



## krion64 (Nov 11, 2011)

Skyward sword always returns to the main menu no matter what loader I use and I have installed the d2x WADs but they haven't helped.

Please help me solve this, I have been trying to fix this non-stop since 9:00 AM EST


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> Still no PAL Release? A boy of another scene forum told he have the game in switz. They are selling it already.



yea, the people from Switzerland are real ***** never mind  ...it was first out there, but we got an NTSC release...can't believe it


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 11, 2011)

YEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> rasputin said:
> 
> 
> > wode guy, you probably need to install a missing ios
> ...


yes, it will.


----------



## renes2 (Nov 11, 2011)

PAL version already out?
When it is, whats the file name?


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

renes2 said:


> PAL version already out?
> When it is, whats the file name?



no, its not or where did you read it?


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 11, 2011)

im getting the NTSC version now, i will post my settings if it works


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

krion64 said:


> Skyward sword always returns to the main menu no matter what loader I use and I have installed the d2x WADs but they haven't helped.
> 
> Please help me solve this, I have been trying to fix this non-stop since 9:00 AM EST


Set autoreload IOS to enabled.


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

DespizingU said:


> Achilles said:
> 
> 
> > One word: "usenet"
> ...




Thats what I use...F*** those torrents...they are slow and unreliable....shell out $25.00 for a 3 month membership or something...its very well worth it...


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Can I use usenet on Mac as well, never tried it...


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2011)

krion64 said:


> Skyward sword always returns to the main menu no matter what loader I use and I have installed the d2x WADs but they haven't helped.
> 
> Please help me solve this, I have been trying to fix this non-stop since 9:00 AM EST


It might be trying to run the motion+ explanation movie and can't. Try switching your alternate DOL to "player.dol" and launching the game, watching the stupid effing movie, and then quitting and switching the DOL back to the default.

I know back in the day you had to do this with Wii Sports Resort so maybe this is the same problem.


----------



## Krestent (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Can I use usenet on Mac as well, never tried it...


You can.  THere's really only one good app for it though AFAIK, and it costs 30 dollars, calles Unison.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Not gonna pay for it, but I wanna play the game sooooo bad. But my HDD doesn't work and I can't find a 'working' ISO


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 11, 2011)

Working here on Wiiflow r415 

I remember IGN saying you could turn off the HUD - http://uk.wii.ign.com/articles/119/1197315p1.html

I cant see any display options for video or sound, can anyone find them? Maybe they get unlocked after some play - can someone confirm. so then is this release final?


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

Krestent said:


> TSjoerts said:
> 
> 
> > Can I use usenet on Mac as well, never tried it...
> ...



I dont use usenet...but they are all relativiley the same and everything downloads at close to 2mb ps


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't you make NTSC into PAL files with a certain programm?


----------



## renes2 (Nov 11, 2011)

i unrar it, seems real,


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Can't you make NTSC into PAL files with a certain programm?


Sorry, but that is a ridiculous question.


----------



## Slowking (Nov 11, 2011)

Why was the release number removed?


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> TSjoerts said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you make NTSC into PAL files with a certain programm?
> ...



no, he is right, itw as possible long long time ago...

to answer, no you can't. we have to wait for PAL.


----------



## Luigi728 (Nov 11, 2011)

shark2003 said:


> DespizingU said:
> 
> 
> > Achilles said:
> ...



A while ago, when I used Usenet, all the files were broken beyond repair. Quite annoying.
Skyward Sword downloaded just fine, though.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

Slowking said:


> Why was the release number removed?



Because its not a Scene release, just a Forum Release by ~


----------



## Supercool330 (Nov 11, 2011)

I suggest you remove the name of that site before you get banned.


----------



## Slowking (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmmk... what does qualify something as a scene release though? Do you have to fill out forms to qualify?


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

21 pages in 6 hours. That has got to be a record, or close to it.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 11, 2011)

Slowking said:


> Hmmk... what does qualify something as a scene release though? Do you have to fill out forms to qualify?


It has to follow some specific rules. Must be the right filesize, can't be modified, etc



impizkit said:


> 21 pages in 6 hours. That has got to be a record, or close to it.


eh no, some topics have gotten more than 100 pages per hour


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

Slowking said:


> Hmmk... what does qualify something as a scene release though? Do you have to fill out forms to qualify?



well, first of all its a trusted source and second, its clean, not scrubbed or patched. If you want so, its getting a Seal of Quality 
But for us, its no difference. If its Virus Free, just download and have fun


----------



## nando (Nov 11, 2011)

shark2003 said:


> DespizingU said:
> 
> 
> > Achilles said:
> ...



or buy a block account with no expiration for less. nzb drop is a good app.

you may also check with your internet provider, you might already have a usenet account for free. i get 2 315kb connections with my service.


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 11, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > TSjoerts said:
> ...




Why do you want the PAL release?
The NTSC will play fine on any wii.

Plus i suspect the PAL version will trash the original names (characters, locations, items).


----------



## xbry23 (Nov 11, 2011)

I think I'll wait till next Sunday when I buy it


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > 21 pages in 6 hours. That has got to be a record, or close to it.
> ...


Seriously, thats crazy, but so is this. Thanks for the answer though.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

NTSC won't play on my PAL wii, because my HDD doesn't work ($^$%^%^%$#@.


----------



## renes2 (Nov 11, 2011)

there is a patch with in

FIX94 d2x v7a5 WAD Pack


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> 21 pages in 6 hours. That has got to be a record, or close to it.




The thread from last night got to 100 pages after just a few hours.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

fishykipper said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > impizkit said:
> ...



Because I use a Mod-Chip.
before you tell me that its better to sue a Softmod, no, at least not for me, I don't need to care about cios ios and Nintendo Updates, it just runs fine and yes, i can play with my Mod-Chip from HDD and SD too 

But well, the only crap is that Mod-Chips don't support other Regions.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Come on PAL release!!!!!


----------



## Slowking (Nov 11, 2011)

fishykipper said:


> Why do you want the PAL release?
> The NTSC will play fine on any wii.
> 
> Plus i suspect the PAL version will trash the original names (characters, locations, items).



I like to play my zeldas in german. English names in Zelda games are so boring. There is no phantasy in them.

For example, Majoras Mask:

english						/			german (translated back to english)
song of double time	/			song of time in the wind
reverted song of time  /			ballad of chronos


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> morrison22 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.  I have a US Wii with version 4.0U Firmware.
> ...



Ok i installed CFG USB Loader and I also burned the game to disc. I tried booting from the disc within CFG USB Loader but I get an error saying: Opening DVD disc: ERROR! (ret = -2) Press any key to exit.
The IOS I have selected in the options is [the default] 249,  I also tried 248 and 247. When i tried 246 it said it wasn't installed.  So where do I go from here to boot from disc?


----------



## AdamBrunt (Nov 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> AdamBrunt said:
> 
> 
> > The torrent I am getting is made up of 5 rar files (it also mentions the WAD for the fix), plenty of seeders and no complaints so should be ok. Just a shame it's coming down so slowly
> ...



Any recommendations for a reliable and cheap(ish) server and client software ?


----------



## humbert (Nov 11, 2011)

Does it work on Sneek? I haven't turned my Wii on in such a long time! I just hope to convert the game into Sneek compatible format and play it! Will it work?


----------



## Slowking (Nov 11, 2011)

morrison22 said:


> The IOS I have selected in the options is [the default] 249,  I also tried 248 and 247. When i tried 246 it said it wasn't installed.  So where do I go from here to boot from disc?


Are they d2x v6?


----------



## Valwin (Nov 11, 2011)

someone streaming ?


----------



## timtlm (Nov 11, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> > manuel1984 said:
> ...



Mod chips do support multiple regions, and if you're loading off HDD or SD, you are soft modded.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Going to bed in an hour, hope it leaks (PAL) so I can play it tomorrow morning, but I doubt it....


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Going to bed in an hour, hope it leaks (PAL) so I can play it tomorrow morning, but I doubt it....



You can play the NTSC fine on PAL Wii...Why wait?


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> TSjoerts said:
> 
> 
> > Going to bed in an hour, hope it leaks (PAL) so I can play it tomorrow morning, but I doubt it....
> ...



I don't have a working USB Loader so I can't do it. And besides that, I can't find a good download link...


----------



## timtlm (Nov 11, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> TSjoerts said:
> 
> 
> > Going to bed in an hour, hope it leaks (PAL) so I can play it tomorrow morning, but I doubt it....
> ...



Yeah, I don't get it.  I always just played the PAL game when it leaked first on my NTSC wii.


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 11, 2011)

Slowking said:


> morrison22 said:
> 
> 
> > The IOS I have selected in the options is [the default] 249,  I also tried 248 and 247. When i tried 246 it said it wasn't installed.  So where do I go from here to boot from disc?
> ...


yes they are.  i verified this by checking in the Settings/IOS section of CFG USB Loader.
I have installed:
IOS247 Base: 57 d2x v6 (r21006)
IOS248 Base: 56 d2x v6 (r21006)
IOS249 Base: ?? (r14)
IOS250 Base: ?? (r65535)                              

Could IOS 249/250 be the issue cuz it shows ?? as the Base?  If so, how would I correct that.  And if not, what else should I try?  HAHA this is great.  I love tinkering with this stuff.  I wanna figure this out.  Been at it all day!


----------



## Ravenest (Nov 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> krion64 said:
> 
> 
> > Skyward sword always returns to the main menu no matter what loader I use and I have installed the d2x WADs but they haven't helped.
> ...


You sir just solved my problem, thanks a million, been stuck on this all afternoon updating ios for nothing, thanks to you I can finaly play this masterpiece


----------



## PDAisAok (Nov 11, 2011)

:::WODE UPDATE:::

Burned game to DVD, used WODE in Flat Mode.  Game runs fine.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

So I got the final boss tracks out and am in the process of getting the final Girahim fight tracks out, is there any place but youtube to upload them? I'm too lazy to make a video.


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

Should be finished downloading this in an hour or so 

Anyone know anything about converting a save file from NTSC to PAL?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:


> So I got the final boss tracks out and am in the process of getting the final Girahim fight tracks out, is there any place but youtube to upload them? I'm too lazy to make a video.



Soundcloud?


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> ~~~



Search for the filename in google and a few pages should come up


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

morrison22 said:


> Slowking said:
> 
> 
> > morrison22 said:
> ...



install the cIOS as listed on the Wiiflo wiki.


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

*CONFIRMING MEGAUPLOAD/FILESERVE LINKS!!*

Works great on 249.


----------



## FIX94 (Nov 11, 2011)

lol so now its also posted here. Game works perfectly fine btw with the latest d2x cios v7a5 and newer.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm using config, usb loader and it runs like a dream, it's a great game and the opening is very reminiscent of WW.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

I grabbed the parts a little here and a little there and it works perfectly on my PAL Wii with CFG USB Loader.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

andy249901 said:


> Cbajd5 said:
> 
> 
> > So I got the final boss tracks out and am in the process of getting the final Girahim fight tracks out, is there any place but youtube to upload them? I'm too lazy to make a video.
> ...


Okay, doing that now.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> *CONFIRMING MEGAUPLOAD/FILESERVE LINKS!!*
> 
> Works great on 249.



I've tried that but then the files would combine in an ISO that was like 2.5 GB. Is that right?


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

Only 2 hours left...I can hardly Wait... ...I better slow down on the beers if I want to enjoy this..LOL


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 11, 2011)

FIX94 said:


> lol so now its also posted here. Game works perfectly fine btw with the latest d2x cios v7a5 and newer.



what exactly does the wad do? im on dx2 v6 and game loads fine for me.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2011)

AdamBrunt said:


> Achilles said:
> 
> 
> > AdamBrunt said:
> ...


I use astraweb (server) and newsleecher (software).


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 11, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> morrison22 said:
> 
> 
> > Slowking said:
> ...



Ok i installed d2x again but this time on 249 so now CFG USB Loader shows this:
IOS247 Base: 57 d2x v6 (r21006)
IOS248 Base: 56 d2x v6 (r21006)
IOS249 Base: 56 d2x v6 (r21006)
IOS250 Base: ?? (r65535) 
Now, when i try to boot i get an error saying:
Booting Wii game, please wait...
ERROR: OpenPartition(0xf800000) -2 Returned (ret = -2) Press any button to exit.


Im getting closer but not quite there yet!


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:


> So I got the final boss tracks out and am in the process of getting the final Girahim fight tracks out, is there any place but youtube to upload them? I'm too lazy to make a video.


Are you able to find titles for the music tracks? The files are just random hex code...


----------



## JackDeeEss (Nov 11, 2011)

Success, got it, works perfectly


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Cbajd5 said:
> 
> 
> > So I got the final boss tracks out and am in the process of getting the final Girahim fight tracks out, is there any place but youtube to upload them? I'm too lazy to make a video.
> ...


You have to look in the brsar using Brawlbox, they're organized in there. FInd the appropiate track (They're divided into folders, BGM has most of the streaming sound/music I think) choose the file, look at the index number, go back to the main window for the file in brawlf box, find the index number, then remember the title's first couple of characters. Then look in wzs for the right file.


----------



## bowser (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> ~~~


*snip

Reason for edit: Didn't notice the post I was replying to got trashed ~b


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

So IOS 249 works fine with Skyward Sword and my other games, so do I really need to get dx2?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

morrison22 said:


> Ok i installed d2x again on 249 and got CFG USB Loader to confirm I have installed: IOS248 Base: 56 d2x v6 (r21006)
> Now, when i try to boot i get an error saying:
> Booting Wii game, please wait...
> ERROR: OpenPartition(0xf800000) -2 Returned (ret = -2) Press any button to exit.
> ...



did you follow the wiiflow wiki? if you did you would have


Spoiler



*base:* 37
*slot:* 245

*base:* 38
*slot:* 246

*base:* 53
*slot:* 247

*base:* 55
*slot:* 248

*base:* 56
*slot:* 249

*base:* 57
*slot:* 250

*base:* 58
*slot:* 251


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> So IOS 249 works fine with Skyward Sword and my other games, so do I really need to get dx2?


In short, yes.


----------



## AdamBrunt (Nov 11, 2011)

KTroopA said:


> FIX94 said:
> 
> 
> > lol so now its also posted here. Game works perfectly fine btw with the latest d2x cios v7a5 and newer.
> ...



Don't worry about if the game works without it.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Do you guys think the game will leak in PAL soon?


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

It will, its just a matter of when.


----------



## bowser (Nov 11, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Do you guys think the game will leak in PAL soon?


I sure do.


----------



## koji2009 (Nov 11, 2011)

From what I understand, you have to use the latest dx2 (which is 7, not 6). Not sure if you need 7 for sure, my SS came with 7 so I just went ahead and installed it right away.


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Kiriashi said:
> 
> 
> > So IOS 249 works fine with Skyward Sword and my other games, so do I really need to get dx2?
> ...




Why?

What's the benefit when 249 works (with SS too) just fine?


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 11, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> morrison22 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i installed d2x again on 249 and got CFG USB Loader to confirm I have installed: IOS248 Base: 56 d2x v6 (r21006)
> ...


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well here's some of the music, I'm gonna add some more as soon as I can get this to work correctly.

http://soundcloud.com/cbajd5/sets/the-legend-of-zelda-skyward

The order should be:
Final Boss A
Final Boss B
Girahim Fight 3 (Final?) 1
Girahim Fight 3 (Final?) 2
Harp Brave
Harp Pumpkin


----------



## ZainHaq (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone know how to string the MegaUpload files together?


----------



## jan777 (Nov 11, 2011)

Where do I download Motion+?


LOL JK. will have to go to the mall today to get it though.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 11, 2011)

Going to sleep now and pray that the PAL release will be up when I awake


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > Kiriashi said:
> ...


the latest dx2 has near 100% compatibility with all games and most games use 249 or 250.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

timtlm said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > fishykipper said:
> ...



no, Im *NOT* softmoded.
Check out WODE Modchip or Sunkey HD, SunDisk etc.
No need of a Softmod for playing from HDD 

And as I use the Disc-Channel to load my Games and not a Softmod loader, I can just play PAL Games, since Wii FW 3.x


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:


> Well here's some of the music, I'm gonna add some more as soon as I can get this to work correctly.
> 
> [media]http://soundcloud.co...f-zelda-skywatvrd[/media]
> 
> ...



How are you ripping these?


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 11, 2011)

has anyone played this on the dolphin emulator yet?  If so, whats it look like, whats your FPS and whats your settings ^^


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 11, 2011)

morrison22 said:


> Squall Leonhart said:
> 
> 
> > morrison22 said:
> ...




thanks for the spoiler.  ok i changed it now.. .. i was using an older version of the d2x customer ios installer.. that was the prob.   lets see if it works now that i can install everything using the 3.1 version.

UPDATE: I installed everything correctly  but i am still getting the openpartition error.  ???


----------



## Assax (Nov 11, 2011)

So anyone got to the point where you get the slingshot?
Am I the only one who feels too retarded to aim with it properly?
The shot goes 50 meters astray from where the red dot is.


----------



## liltorchic (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey, so I just finished downloading the one with the 5 rar files. Inside are isos that are identical. Do I need to do anything to combine these iso's?


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> Cbajd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Well here's some of the music, I'm gonna add some more as soon as I can get this to work correctly.
> ...


Following this post:
http://gbatemp.net/topic/313041-skyward-sword-demo-has-leaked/page__st__405__p__3963952#entry3963952

But with the added step after extracting all the wzs folder of looking throiugh the WZSound.brsar using brawlbox to find the proper files. Like I said before:
You have to look in the brsar using Brawlbox, they're organized in there. FInd the appropiate track (They're divided into folders, BGM has most of the streaming sound/music I think) choose the file, look at the index number, go back to the main window for the file in brawlf box, find the index number, then remember the title's first couple of characters. Then look in wzs for the right file.


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 11, 2011)

just to repeat my earlier qtion but how the fuck do you turn off the HUD? any settings?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:


> Achilles said:
> 
> 
> > Cbajd5 said:
> ...


Rock'n'Roll! Thanks dude!


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

KTroopA said:


> just to repeat my earlier qtion but how the fuck do you turn off the HUD? any settings?


Read the manual, oh wait, you dont have it, do you.


----------



## buckminster (Nov 11, 2011)

sorry if this has been asked before but will this play on a PAL Wii? I use cfg USB Loader and I'm pretty sure I turned region-free everything on in BootMii, is there any history of bricking Wiis trying to load an incorrect region game?


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> KTroopA said:
> 
> 
> > just to repeat my earlier qtion but how the fuck do you turn off the HUD? any settings?
> ...



its coming nov 18th. same qtion in the meantime


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

KTroopA said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > KTroopA said:
> ...


Ask nicer and people might answer. I dont know as I dont have it yet. Will find out when I read my manual. I dont want the HUD either.


----------



## scratchnsniff88 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok,  I'm sure i have everything up to date.  Can't get the game to run at all.  It just returns me to the Wii menu.  I'm using Configurable USB Loader.


----------



## ZainHaq (Nov 11, 2011)

liltorchic said:


> Hey, so I just finished downloading the one with the 5 rar files. Inside are isos that are identical. Do I need to do anything to combine these iso's?


I have the same problem.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:


> Kiriashi said:
> 
> 
> > Cbajd5 said:
> ...


I've found a MUCH faster way of converting stuff. Completely skip over using RevolutionB and recombinging crap. Just use VGMStream directly on the files in the WZS folder. Just add the ".brstm" extension to them and they'll convert straight into WAV files without having to go to DSP first. You can even rig up a batch file to convert from brstm to wav by doing something like this:

```
@echo off
if %1.==Sub. goto %2
for %%a in (wzs\*.brstm) do call %0 Sub convert %%a
goto end
:convert
test %3 -o %3.wav
:end
```

The renaming of stuff will take bloody forever though.


----------



## koji2009 (Nov 11, 2011)

scratchnsniff88 said:


> Ok,  I'm sure i have everything up to date.  Can't get the game to run at all.  It just returns me to the Wii menu.  I'm using Configurable USB Loader.


Sure you're using the dx cios 7? Runs perfect for me with it and config USB


----------



## TehLink (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> KTroopA said:
> 
> 
> > impizkit said:
> ...


You'll be allowed to turn the settings on the HUD later in the game. Pretty much when the game figures you know what you are doing.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 11, 2011)

Ugh i can't boot the game it redirects me to the main screen of wii when i try to boot it with wiiflow
Is it safe to install the fixed wad files?
Any brick risks? This is my 2nd wii here i don't want this one to die too :/


----------



## scratchnsniff88 (Nov 11, 2011)

koji2009 said:


> scratchnsniff88 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok,  I'm sure i have everything up to date.  Can't get the game to run at all.  It just returns me to the Wii menu.  I'm using Configurable USB Loader.
> ...



I think i got it working.  I updated my USB loader.  I'm getting a random video of  how to install the Wii Motion Plus.


----------



## FlameEye (Nov 11, 2011)

What about running it on Wiiflow? I have the newest version installed, and all the newer d2x files from the Wiki, but it just takes me back to the Wii Menu as well...


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 11, 2011)

`


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Nov 11, 2011)

liltorchic said:


> Hey, so I just finished downloading the one with the 5 rar files. Inside are isos that are identical. Do I need to do anything to combine these iso's?


There's only one ISO, which needs all 5 rar files to extract it.  With all 5 rar files in the same folder or directory, just double click any rar to extract the ISO.  You will need winZip or other archive extracting program.

I'm going to update my dx2 to version 7, and while I do want to play this very bad, I just picked up Skyrim this morning so it might be a while before I check it out.  Too many damn good games all at once.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

FlameEye said:


> What about running it on Wiiflow? I have the newest version installed, and all the newer d2x files from the Wiki, but it just takes me back to the Wii Menu as well...


READ! You have to turn disable autoreload IOS on. Or whatever its called in Wiiflow. Its a default in CFG. I have said this about 20 times today.

So many noob questions here. If only you bastards would read instead of asking the same questions over and over.


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 11, 2011)

TehLink said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > KTroopA said:
> ...



thanks buddy, i guessed as such, its not a normal approach to settings but at least its there 


for anyone having issue with wiiflow, im running r415 and its works fine. dx2 v6 here. make sure IOS reload is on auto


----------



## boombox (Nov 11, 2011)

Well that sucks that it's leaked so early


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 11, 2011)

Has anybody else noticed that this game has serious scan-lineage? That usually only happens when I'm playing a PAL game and patch the region strings (using WODEFlow). This makes me think that this is actually the PAL release patched to act like the US release.

If this isn't the case, then please let me know. Until then, I'm still happy to play this one until the game hits store shelves and I rent it through Gamefly for a proper rip.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> I've found a MUCH faster way of converting stuff. Completely skip over using RevolutionB and recombinging crap. Just use VGMStream directly on the files in the WZS folder. Just add the ".brstm" extension to them and they'll convert straight into WAV files without having to go to DSP first. You can even rig up a batch file to convert from brstm to wav by doing something like this:
> 
> ```
> @echo off
> ...


I swear I tried just converting the files with vgmstream yesterday with the ones from the demo and it didn't work. But it does.

Now I feel silly.


----------



## AdamBrunt (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL my torrent download speed just jumped significantly once the Mario & Sonic at the London Olympics one had finished


----------



## FlameEye (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> FlameEye said:
> 
> 
> > What about running it on Wiiflow? I have the newest version installed, and all the newer d2x files from the Wiki, but it just takes me back to the Wii Menu as well...
> ...



I was asking nicely, and Autoreload IOS is off...


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

...duh?

If you're downloading a bunch of things at once they're all going to eat your mbs.


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 11, 2011)

FlameEye said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > FlameEye said:
> ...



set it to auto on


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 11, 2011)

GBAtemp used to be blocked at school...now it's not! Sweet! I guess it's also cool Zelda was dumped a week early. 
Bragged to everyone that I'm getting it tonight.. ha!
Friends are jealous.  This will be pretty fun; can't wait.


----------



## DrFalken (Nov 11, 2011)

morrison22 said:


> what do i need to do to get cfg usb loader to boot the game from disc without giving a partition error?  helllllllllllllllp  ;-)  lol  ty
> all my IOS and bases are updated according to the wiiflow wiki chart.
> 
> i launch cfg usb loader, wait, change to load from sd card, select the only fat partition and then it launches the GUI to CFG USB Loader.  I select Boot Disc and it recognizes the disc, but I get an error about an Open Partition.



Although you are an advanced member, so pardon my dutch, just to make sure, you're not trying this on a red/black or recent white wii with a D3-2 DVD drive? because that won't ever work.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 11, 2011)

DrFalken said:


> morrison22 said:
> 
> 
> > what do i need to do to get cfg usb loader to boot the game from disc without giving a partition error?  helllllllllllllllp  ;-)  lol  ty
> ...


Won't matter if he uses an USB Loader

edit: loading from disc, my bad


----------



## FlameEye (Nov 11, 2011)

KTroopA said:


> FlameEye said:
> 
> 
> > impizkit said:
> ...



I tried on and off, and neither seems to work.


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 11, 2011)

`


----------



## Nujui (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy crap, I've only be gone like 6 hours and the game has been dumped, and over 28 pages in the release thread


----------



## sieurvaa (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey guys, this is for those who may want to play it on Dolphin.

This is my Dolphin config. Skyward Sword runs perfectly on it :* no graphics issues, no sound issues and no framerate issues*. I was getting lighting/shadows issues while running with Dx9, but it disappeard with Dx11. Don't forget to deactivate *Cache Display Lists* in the Hack tab, or Link's sword will be invisible.

Version : *Dolphin 7692M*





Depending on your hardware, you may want to tweak a little anti-aliasing, internal resolution and anisotropic filtering in the Enhancements tab


----------



## DrFalken (Nov 11, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> DrFalken said:
> 
> 
> > morrison22 said:
> ...


of course if he loads the game from usb/sd then there is no problem, but he was trying to boot the disc from/within the usbloader.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 11, 2011)

DrFalken said:


> of course if he loads the game from usb/sd then there is no problem, but he was trying to boot the disc from/within the usbloader.


Yeah, I already noticed


----------



## DrFalken (Nov 11, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> DrFalken said:
> 
> 
> > of course if he loads the game from usb/sd then there is no problem, but he was trying to boot the disc from/within the usbloader.
> ...


yes, sorry i noticed your post edit, this is a very HOT topic so i saw it too late.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

DrFalken said:


> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> > DrFalken said:
> ...


Never used burned discs, but if its a launch wii and hacked, cant it just run burned discs from the disc channel? I have a launch wii as well.


----------



## gameandmatch (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> FlameEye said:
> 
> 
> > What about running it on Wiiflow? I have the newest version installed, and all the newer d2x files from the Wiki, but it just takes me back to the Wii Menu as well...
> ...



Well we do have about 28 pages so I highly doubt a newcomer would read through and see if the question was already asked.


----------



## DrFalken (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> DrFalken said:
> 
> 
> > tj_cool said:
> ...


well for disc channel to work you need a modchipped wii or darkcorp , uneek, wode.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

DrFalken said:


> well for disc channel to work you need a modchipped wii or darkcorp , uneek, wode.



Thanks. I only run actual discs or wbfs backups so it dont matter to me, but good to know.


----------



## purechaos996 (Nov 11, 2011)

Having a bit of trouble on my friends wii, (works fine on mine) we are loading from USB he ran Pimp My Wii and installed any mission IOS's and then installed D2x's cIOS but it still won't boot, it sends him back to the wii menu, I'm not exactly sure why so any help?


----------



## ZainHaq (Nov 11, 2011)

how big is the iso file supposed to be? mines only 2.6 gb..


----------



## Langin (Nov 11, 2011)

ZainHaq said:


> how big is the iso file supposed to be? mines only 2.6 gb..



You may be missing something...

I don't know for sure.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 11, 2011)

isn't it 3.93GB ?


----------



## Kafluke (Nov 11, 2011)

sieurvaa said:


> Hey guys, this is for those who may want to play it on Dolphin.
> 
> This is my Dolphin config. Skyward Sword runs perfectly on it :* no graphics issues, no sound issues and no framerate issues*. I was getting lighting/shadows issues while running with Dx9, but it disappeard with Dx11. Don't forget to deactivate *Cache Display Lists* in the Hack tab, or Link's sword will be invisible.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks man, that's actually very thoughtful of you! I needed this. (now we'll see how it runs on my mac)


----------



## misticknight (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone else have this happen to em? I loaded it this morning fine (after leaving it to DL all night) then i turned it off and when i tried to play again it stopped working.So i restarted tried again and it still didnt work.  I installed the d2x files after just incase and it worked so its not really a problem but it was still weird , i mean why work to begin with? Since peopel are saying those files were needed for kirby i played and finished kirby fine without ever installing d2x, before today i hadn't updated my Wii for a year. i think i was still on cIOS rev 14 actually lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2011)

This game is beautiful so far.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

purechaos996 said:


> Having a bit of trouble on my friends wii, (works fine on mine) we are loading from USB he ran Pimp My Wii and installed any mission IOS's and then installed D2x's cIOS but it still won't boot, it sends him back to the wii menu, I'm not exactly sure why so any help?


And yet again.


----------



## DrFalken (Nov 11, 2011)

ZainHaq said:


> how big is the iso file supposed to be? mines only 2.6 gb..


it should be 4.6 GB like every other wii iso, so you're having a incomplete iso. Even the wbfs file is 4.1gb, wich could be cleaned by kicking out the motion+ demo video's in 3 languages from the iso with wii scrubber (120mb). Then it could be fit without file splitting on a sd/usb stick with fat32 ;-).


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

Games are normally 4.39GB not 4.6GB


----------



## Krestent (Nov 11, 2011)

Thread is TL; DR.  Is there anything special needing to be done to launch this?


----------



## FlameEye (Nov 11, 2011)

purechaos996 said:


> Having a bit of trouble on my friends wii, (works fine on mine) we are loading from USB he ran Pimp My Wii and installed any mission IOS's and then installed D2x's cIOS but it still won't boot, it sends him back to the wii menu, I'm not exactly sure why so any help?



I figured it out, use player.dol as the alternate .dol. And voila, done! You can switch it back after loading it.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 11, 2011)

Too many epic releases at one time. My mind is about to explode.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

FlameEye said:


> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> > Having a bit of trouble on my friends wii, (works fine on mine) we are loading from USB he ran Pimp My Wii and installed any mission IOS's and then installed D2x's cIOS but it still won't boot, it sends him back to the wii menu, I'm not exactly sure why so any help?
> ...


Thats why you use cfg, dont have to worry about that bs.



431unknown said:


> Too many epic releases at one time. My mind is about to exploded.



I know what you mean.


----------



## FlameEye (Nov 11, 2011)

impizkit said:


> FlameEye said:
> 
> 
> > purechaos996 said:
> ...



It actually did happen to me with CFG as well!


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 11, 2011)

Nintendo must be so pissed. It's a few days before the game even hits the stores and it's already leaked. I'm definitely buying it once it hits the stores, gotta support them and this fantastic series.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 11, 2011)

Skyward Sword was dumped? Now I have to decide whether to download it and play it now or wait until the 20th.

Decisions, decisions. And the problem is whenever I pirate a game that I meant to buy, I don't bother purchasing it.


----------



## bdr9 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm already about 3 hours into it and it's a lot of fun. I'm still going to buy it once it's released, I just couldn't wait 9 more days.


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 11, 2011)

soulx said:


> Decisions, decisions. And the problem is whenever I pirate a game that I meant to buy, I don't bother purchasing it.



My opinion is don't pirate it then. But if you do you should still buy it just to have it in your physical collection. Then that way you won't have to break the seal since you'll already have a copy of it on your hard drive.

But then again I'm sure you don't give a fuck about some stranger from the internets opinion. Just like I never do...


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 11, 2011)

Got it working on usbloader gx! Best day of my life!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 11, 2011)

DespizingU said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Decisions, decisions. And the problem is whenever I pirate a game that I meant to buy, I don't bother purchasing it.
> ...








I couldn't resist.

But I am going to do what you said and buy a sealed copy of this game. With some component cables so the game doesn't look ugly.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/cbajd5/sets/the-legend-of-zelda-skyward

I added Godess on Harp, Skyfield theme, Godess (not on Harp), Sirentime, and Dragon Room.


----------



## jamesaa (Nov 11, 2011)

Was thinking of downloading it, but for a start i already have the bundle preordered, and secondly I still don't have a motion plus... so ya I cannot play it anyway 

EDIT: Just wondering, is the save file copyable/moveable? I ask as i'm having mine sent to my parents house so was planning on playing it on my brothers (not hacked) console over the weekend and then taking the save back to my house to play on my console.

If it isn't i'll just need to remember to take my console along.

EDIT2: and plllleeeaaase use spoiler tags if you're gonna start talking about the story etc  I need to go for a week avoiding all spoilers now lol


----------



## Quincy (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow just started playing. One hour in, I am amazed.

BTW I use Hermes IOS 223 and it works flawlessly


----------



## Mgren (Nov 11, 2011)

Yatashi Strife said:


> Got it working on usbloader gx! Best day of my life!



Got it working to!

Did not work with my old Usb loader.. but changed to gx and now it works great.

Woho, post number six since october 2002.


----------



## CJL18 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bitgamer has it


----------



## JamesGold (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm getting an error message "error 001 unauthorized device detected"
I've googled the message but it seems like everyone having this problem is burning disks. Did I just get a corrupted download, or something else? Thanks!

Edit: Forgot to mention, I did install "fix" wads.


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 11, 2011)

So how long on average is this game supposed to be? I've stayed away from all reviews or any news about the game on purpose so I can start the game fresh.

Twilight Princess took me about 75 hours to complete, anyone know if I can be expecting around the same with SS?


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

DespizingU said:


> So how long on average is this game supposed to be? I've stayed away from all reviews or any news about the game on purpose so I can start the game fresh.
> 
> Twilight Princess took me about 75 hours to complete, anyone know if I can be expecting around the same with SS?



less, with all side quests they say around 40-50 hours


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> DespizingU said:
> 
> 
> > So how long on average is this game supposed to be? I've stayed away from all reviews or any news about the game on purpose so I can start the game fresh.
> ...



I've heard it's 35-40 hours with basic sidequests, and significantly more if you try to 100% the game. I think it'll be plenty long


----------



## théo (Nov 11, 2011)

I updated my wii from 4.2U to 4.3U via softmodding it using ModMii. Downloaded this via usenet (astraweb  & sabnzbd+). Used WiiBackUpManager and it ran first time with my WODE from the usb HDD. I didn't had to use the included WADs


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 11, 2011)

Alright, thanks you two. I appreciate the info. And that's plenty long. Although I'm sure I'll squeeze more out of it as I always _try _to 100% the Zelda games.


----------



## Midna (Nov 11, 2011)

JamesGold said:


> I'm getting an error message "error 001 unauthorized device detected"
> I've googled the message but it seems like everyone having this problem is burning disks. Did I just get a corrupted download, or something else? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, I did install "fix" wads.


Do you have a modchip?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 11, 2011)

The only problem I have is that the controls sucks. I don't see why the wiimote without wiimotion plus wasn't possible. Hell, I don't see why they didn't let us use a gc controller.

Seems Nintendo is trying to justify the Wii, because the only thing this is is a gamecube that use wiimote, nothing more. It doesn't even have more power. The only other thing is the use of DVD instead of mini-dvd.


----------



## Goemon (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay can anyone help, I don't use my Wii all that often, the last game I got was DKCR, which works fine

Anyway when I try and load Zelda the machine just resets back to the frontend of the Wii

I'm using the homebrew channel to boot the USB loader to try and run the game


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Pfft.

It's also got a cute name.


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, we all figured that out when the console came out.


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 11, 2011)

Goemon said:


> Okay can anyone help, I don't use my Wii all that often, the last game I got was DKCR, which works fine
> 
> Anyway when I try and load Zelda the machine just resets back to the frontend of the Wii
> 
> I'm using the homebrew channel to boot the USB loader to try and run the game



have you tried updating your wii with Modmii and obtaining the latest version of your prefered USB loader (USB Loader GX, Wiiflow)


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you know it has an SD slot?

'Cause it does.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> The only problem I have is that the controls sucks. I don't see why the wiimote without wiimotion plus wasn't possible. Hell, I don't see why they didn't let us use a gc controller.
> 
> Seems Nintendo is trying to justify the Wii, because the only thing this is is a gamecube that use wiimote, nothing more. It doesn't even have more power. The only other thing is the use of DVD instead of mini-dvd.



The swordplay in this game would've been impossible with a normal wiimote.If you don't understand why, then you probably don't really have an understanding of how the motion plus works.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 11, 2011)

Man, I'm going insane. I almost drove to Switzerland today, almost


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

The wii motion plus IS the normal wiimote.

The "originial" wiimote was a lie.


----------



## Goemon (Nov 11, 2011)

Dter ic said:


> Goemon said:
> 
> 
> > Okay can anyone help, I don't use my Wii all that often, the last game I got was DKCR, which works fine
> ...



Thanks for the response, I've already been and downloaded a new USB loader GX but it hasn't made any difference. Are there other things that I need to set up?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

kyomagi said:


> has anyone played this on the dolphin emulator yet?  If so, whats it look like, whats your FPS and whats your settings ^^



Not possible, the game requires efb to ram and dsp lle, both which put the frame rate under 10fps at times.



Kafluke said:


> Hey thanks man, that's actually very thoughtful of you! I needed this. (now we'll see how it runs on my mac)




it won't.
coz its a mac.
and dolphin's mac support is almost non existant.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

Midna said:


> JamesGold said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting an error message "error 001 unauthorized device detected"
> ...



it works with mod-chips flawlessly and without FIX, this can't be the problem...only if his modchip is older than 2007 and never got an FW update.


----------



## steve007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I own it but its hard to swing your wii remote out of breath fighting lol . , Um I am still useing the 4.2u frimware still load it on my usb  HD
But I tell you my arms sore HA,HA, Haa

What I can't save though  what A bummer


----------



## DPyro (Nov 12, 2011)

Is the Wii Motion Plus required for this game? I might have to go out and get one.


----------



## VLinh (Nov 12, 2011)

Just tested it on NeoGamma, working perfectly fine

GET HYPE =D


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks and found it. Downloading soon. Cheers to Gbatemp. 



DPyro said:


> Is the Wii Motion Plus required for this game? I might have to go out and get one.



Yes, it is a must. Without it, it won't work.


----------



## CompC (Nov 12, 2011)

Is the version that's out the North American version or a different one?


----------



## DPyro (Nov 12, 2011)

It's NTSC which is North America


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 12, 2011)

DPyro said:


> It's NTSC*-U* which is North America


Fixed


----------



## T.Kuranari (Nov 12, 2011)

Perhaps the best game ever made leaked 8~10 days before its official release? Nintendo must be very mad now. Well, I don't have WM+ so downloading it would be pointless. Can't wait for November 20th


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Nov 12, 2011)

I usually will download early leaks, but I actually pre-ordered the bundle for this game. I'll wait till the 20th for this game though, got MW3 till then 

edit: Nintendo deserves to make some money on this game. It's actually something done with high quality...unlike so many Wii titles that aren't worth spending 50 dollars on...


----------



## kuninoni (Nov 12, 2011)

Skyward Sword is definitely looking very good. The controls are almost perfect (once you master them)--better than the E3 demo. The music, the graphics, the characters, the pace, everything is turning out very good.

For those just starting out, don't swing your sword like a maniac! It will confuse the Wiimotion+. Make wide, average swings and the combat becomes very natural for you.


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm downloading now but has any got this to work with CIOSX [56] iso 249 d2x v6

or do i have to modify the cios on my wii


----------



## Auryn (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe I am late and sorry if I will break some dreams but I came from the topic on the front page to another topic of Switzerland release on 11.11 and now here but If you take a look at the site liked in that post, it clearly state:										Release											
























Popularität Wii: 1 von 42




*Versand:* 17. November 2011				
*Laden:* 18. November 2011						

For not german speaking people, "Versand" = mail and "laden" = shop so you probably have to wait some more days and  this other shop seems to confirm that.


----------



## tHciNc (Nov 12, 2011)

the fix every one was talking, i thought was just d2x 7 beta 56 base, works fine here, and has for 12 hour + no issues


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

tHciNc said:


> the fix every one was talking, i thought was just d2x 7 beta 56 base, works fine here, and has for 12 hour + no issues


that does not work for me i just keep getting a black screen


----------



## Arkangelyou (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I found a torrent for the PAL version of the game... But I'm not sure whether its legit... It says 4.37GB though so it should be fine... right?


----------



## Krestent (Nov 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where to find Link's bird?  I already talked to those guys who apparently stole it.


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 12, 2011)

mine just resets, i try n install the fixes but i get an error when installing IOS250[57]-v7a5fixed.wad, using latest usb config loader. using a fat32 hdd btw


----------



## blechner (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't wait!! Can't wait!! I am almost sure that Skyward Sword will work on my Wii. I don't like installing stuff on my Wii unless it is really necessary. I have a very old cIOS249, I think it is rev 10 (I installed it to use with USB Loader GX when it came out)... but I have always been able to play any game I wanted using GX... recently I played the latest kirby and even the Zelda E3 demo with no issues. All I always do is set the "Error 002 fix" to "anti" and everything works fine... so I am pretty sure I'll be able to play this full version of Zelda!!! Why is this wad fix bundled with the game if people are saying that it is not necessary?

3.2U
cIOS249
USB Loader GX


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2011)

KTroopA said:


> > it did not show up in wiiflow with fat32 it didn't even appear! but it does in GX. i'm at title screen now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cud be u need to del wiiflow  cache folder contents n let wiiflow rebuild ur gameslist


yeh that worked


----------



## mrpinkeye (Nov 12, 2011)

im so confused with all the different file sizes and fixes...can someone please message me with best option?


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Nov 12, 2011)

Arkangelyou said:


> Well, I found a torrent for the PAL version of the game... But I'm not sure whether its legit... It says 4.37GB though so it should be fine... right?


Just because it is the right file size (though I thought SS was a dual layered game), doesn't make it a legit copy.


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 12, 2011)

Krestent said:


> Does anyone know where to find Link's bird?  I already talked to those guys who apparently stole it.



Follow the platforms above the water near the waterfall head left. You will find him


The music in this game is stunningly good. Really well done to suit each scene. Give koji kondo a cookie or ten lol


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

i keep on getting a black screen everytime i boot up the game,
Help?


----------



## mrpinkeye (Nov 12, 2011)

well, iv started one with 5 .rar files that make 4.39gb...

i just have to get it right first time


----------



## BlooQKazoo (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoilers ahead, kinda:

Could anyone tell me where you get the shield? I've almost made it to the first temple and I still haven't found it.
I got the slingshot but I can't find out where to get the shield.


----------



## pickleman77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> i keep on getting a black screen everytime i boot up the game,
> Help?



Having the same problem here. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

BlooQKazoo said:


> Spoilers ahead, kinda:
> 
> Could anyone tell me where you get the shield? I've almost made it to the first temple and I still haven't found it.
> I got the slingshot but I can't find out where to get the shield.





pickleman77 said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > i keep on getting a black screen everytime i boot up the game,
> ...



whats your cios/loader configuration


----------



## simsicle (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi. Running the game fine here. Started it earlier, watched the intros, got to Link's room, walked a bit outside. Now i went for dinner, started the game again, but it didn't remember my save file, i had to create another one and watch the intro again. Should it have save on its own? Or is there something wrong? I am afraid of playing since I'm not sure it will save my progress... Thanks.


----------



## pickleman77 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> BlooQKazoo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoilers ahead, kinda:
> ...



Running USB Loader GX on the newest version on 222.


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

pickleman77 said:


> samethernet said:
> 
> 
> > BlooQKazoo said:
> ...


so your using cios 21 d2x v6, or a beta v7 included, if your not update it to

otherwise try 249 with 56 base


----------



## pickleman77 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> pickleman77 said:
> 
> 
> > samethernet said:
> ...



I attempted to update to the v7 cIOS that were included with the game, but I continued to have the problem. None of them were 222, though, so I suppose that would make sense. I'll give 249 a try.

I wasn't able to select the base IOS when I installed them though; a tutorial told me to run the installer under 36, and then do a batch install of all the WADs. Should I have been able to choose the base, or is that automatic?


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

install the 249 which is included in the torrent using wad manager under your trucha ios ios36/236


----------



## mrpinkeye (Nov 12, 2011)

simsicle said:


> Hi. Running the game fine here. Started it earlier, watched the intros, got to Link's room, walked a bit outside. Now i went for dinner, started the game again, but it didn't remember my save file, i had to create another one and watch the intro again. Should it have save on its own? Or is there something wrong? I am afraid of playing since I'm not sure it will save my progress... Thanks.



where/how do you save? i just wanna try saving as soon as i start (im still downloading). is there a certain location or is it in the menus?


----------



## Krestent (Nov 12, 2011)

How do I get up the one ledge at night to follow the glowing blue guy at night after I lose Zelda?


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> BlooQKazoo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoilers ahead, kinda:
> ...


cfg loader d2x cios v7 249 base 56


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> samethernet said:
> 
> 
> > BlooQKazoo said:
> ...





Giggtysword344 said:


> samethernet said:
> 
> 
> > BlooQKazoo said:
> ...



that should work fine, try a different loader, wiiflow, neogammer as the ios installed is good for the game


----------



## phatcorns (Nov 12, 2011)

I am also having the game immediately restart.  I just used Pimp my Wii to update everything.  How do I install the wad fixes?  I really don't even remember how I hacked my wii.  I am assuming that I put the wad files in a folder on my SD card and use a different program to install them?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > samethernet said:
> ...


tried them they all do the same thing: blackscreen


----------



## simsicle (Nov 12, 2011)

mrpinkeye said:


> simsicle said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Running the game fine here. Started it earlier, watched the intros, got to Link's room, walked a bit outside. Now i went for dinner, started the game again, but it didn't remember my save file, i had to create another one and watch the intro again. Should it have save on its own? Or is there something wrong? I am afraid of playing since I'm not sure it will save my progress... Thanks.
> ...



Phew got it, look for the bird statue. Thats how you save . Spooked myself a bit i guess. Just found it weird it didn't even remember my save file at first.


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone help me??  I am trying to run this on dolphin and i am getting some bad graphics.  My other games like mario, kirby and xenoblade run great, but i cant seem to get this to run smooth.  Its all blotchy and blocky.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/unledvur.jpg


----------



## mrpinkeye (Nov 12, 2011)

simsicle said:


> mrpinkeye said:
> 
> 
> > simsicle said:
> ...



thanks. gonna make double sure its saving asap. just gotta wait for download now  fingers crossed


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> tried them they all do the same thing: blackscreen



try deleting the cios and downgrade back to d2x v6 base 56 on 249


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > tried them they all do the same thing: blackscreen
> ...


downgrading now

EDIT: nope still have a blackscreen


----------



## Midna (Nov 12, 2011)

I do keep my Wii up to date, did a full Modmii install last month, but I ran SS on cfg USB, and it worked no problem. No alt dol, no nothing. It just worked.

'Yall doing something really wrong.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 12, 2011)

Have been playing for 6 hours straight, no problems at all. I'm loving it.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

Midna said:


> I do keep my Wii up to date, did a full Modmii install last month, but I ran SS on cfg USB, and it worked no problem. No alt dol, no nothing. It just worked.
> 
> 'Yall doing something really wrong.


what were the specific settings?



♪Sebastian said:


> Have been playing for 6 hours straight, no problems at all. I'm loving it.


what loader?


----------



## phatcorns (Nov 12, 2011)

phatcorns said:


> I am also having the game immediately restart.  I just used Pimp my Wii to update everything.  How do I install the wad fixes?  I really don't even remember how I hacked my wii.  I am assuming that I put the wad files in a folder on my SD card and use a different program to install them?  Thanks for any help!



Well, I just installed the latest CFG and ran that from the homebrew channel and the game booted up no problem and I'm watching the Wii Motion Plus video, and it will hopefully start no problem after the video is done.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

phatcorns said:


> phatcorns said:
> 
> 
> > I am also having the game immediately restart.  I just used Pimp my Wii to update everything.  How do I install the wad fixes?  I really don't even remember how I hacked my wii.  I am assuming that I put the wad files in a folder on my SD card and use a different program to install them?  Thanks for any help!
> ...


Wish granted.


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

How did you go with the downgrade of the cios back to d2x v6 Giggtysword344


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> How did you go with the downgrade of the cios back to d2x v6 Giggtysword344


just went back to the installer and overwrite it. was i suppose to do something different?
also i still got a black screen


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

nah if it went through that was fine, only thing i can say is wipe your system clean of cios using anytitle deleter, anything that has ios 222 or higher,
if you have trucha in ios236 reload with that dont delete that

then reinstall the cios

by the way whats your hdd configuration


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> nah if it went through that was fine, only thing i can say is wipe your system clean of cios using anytitle deleter, anything that has ios 222 or higher,
> if you have trucha in ios236 reload with that dont delete that
> 
> then reinstall the cios


delete 249 and then reinstall? ok i will try that will report results in a few minutes


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> delete 249 and then reinstall? ok i will try that will report results in a few minutes


also tell me what model hdd your using and what configuration you have set up on it


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > delete 249 and then reinstall? ok i will try that will report results in a few minutes
> ...


???


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> ???



i am assuming your using a hard disc drive to play the game from, how have you got it setup, wbfs, fat32, ntfs and what model the hdd is


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > ???
> ...


oh sergate 500gb fat32


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 12, 2011)

_NeoGamma R9 beta 50_, _IOS249_ (_REV_ 17) for demo works fine. I will test for the full version tomorrow but I am sure that it will work as well.


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> oh sergate 500gb fat32


if you got another drive lying around also try WBFS, WBFS has been around a lot longer, its got the most compatibility, its what i use and never had a prob with wbfs


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

i still got a black screen im gonna try and install the wads that came with the torrents



samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > oh sergate 500gb fat32
> ...


how do i do that? ive tried and i coudnt seem how to find out how


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> how do i do that? ive tried and i coudnt seem how to find out how


you will need this tool
http://wbfsmanager.codeplex.com/
to format the drive into wbfs and transfer the games
WARNING your drive will be completely formatted so i recommend with a different drive which doesn't have much on it

while its in WBFS the computer will reconize the drive as unformatted, dont format wbfs with windows it will wipe out

I take no responsibility if any data lose occurs


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 12, 2011)

USB Loader GX w/ IOS249 rev21 confirmed working.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > how do i do that? ive tried and i coudnt seem how to find out how
> ...


i understand i alsready ahev everthing backed up else where ive got nothing to lose i just wanna play skyward sword


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> samethernet said:
> 
> 
> > Giggtysword344 said:
> ...


boot up the app, select the drive letter, format the drive using the tool, then press load,  then on the right click browse, find the skyward sword iso and transfer it across (add to wbfs),

when you replug a wbfs drive into the comp windows will reconize it as unformatted ignore it


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 12, 2011)

I still cant figure out how to boot from a disc.  I have tried everything.  I have all the correct IOS installed....  and im using CFG USB Loader to boot disc.  Why wont it boot.  


Booting Wii game, please wait...

ERROR: OpenPartition(0xf800000) -2 Returned (ret = -2) Press any button to exit.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

UNEEK+DI r169 game works perfectly. Loads faster than USBLoaderGX. Really wasn't that hard to install - definitely sticking with this.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > samethernet said:
> ...


ok what loader to use when it is transferred?


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> ok what loader to use when it is transferred?


Neogammer, wiiflow, usbloadergx, cfg load, they all work with wbfs,

if this doesn't work i can't think of anything else to suggest with the exception for trying a different hdd


----------



## KaiWren (Nov 12, 2011)

I find it funny how the NTSC version was the first to leak, when it was the euro stores breaking the street date.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > ok what loader to use when it is transferred?
> ...


yeah but i wonder why it woudnt work before


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> yeah but i wonder why it woudnt work before



The way that Hard drives are setup can affect how the games work, WBFS is a wii format for games therfore its got the highest chance of working,

i still yet to play it, still downloading it taking for ever to do


----------



## jamesaa (Nov 12, 2011)

Are any of the problems some people are experiencing likely to affect the original disc (when released)? I want to ensure my Wii is all setup and ready to go as soon as i get the game 

Last thing I need is to be messing with wads and cios files etc when I could be playing the game.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but i wonder why it woudnt work before
> ...


it took me awhile too. ohh about for hours before all parts where there but dang i didnt htink the hdd could affect things like this


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> it took me awhile too. ohh about for hours before all parts where there but dang i didnt htink the hdd could affect things like this



sure can, there is a lot of Hard drive models which will refuse to work with the wii completly


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

SAMETHERNET I FREAKING GIVE YOU OVER 9MILLION BROWINE POINTS PLUS VIRTUAL COOKIES FOR HELPING ME GETTING THIS GAME TO WORK, THANK YOUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> SAMETHERNET I FREAKING GIVE YOU OVER 9MILLION BROWINE POINTS PLUS VIRTUAL COOKIES FOR HELPING ME GETTING THIS GAME TO WORK, THANK YOUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thanks, glad i could help,

by the way you can transfer your other games to the wbfs drive just dont let windows format the drive press cancel when it asks, just loadup the wbfs transfer, select load on the drive and u can transfer the others

for others now FAT32 drives will have problems, use a WBFS drive to play the game


----------



## freakzilla5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Games awesome. Playing till 4am on Wiikey no problems. Need to get a little shuteye and recharge the batteries. Anyone else notice that the graphics in the game look a lot more polished that they did in the demo. Hope ya'll are enjoying it as much as i am.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2011)

this thread is leap frogging back and forth all over the place 

man i do not like them bird flying controls at all


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > SAMETHERNET I FREAKING GIVE YOU OVER 9MILLION BROWINE POINTS PLUS VIRTUAL COOKIES FOR HELPING ME GETTING THIS GAME TO WORK, THANK YOUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


ok but seroiusly thank you so much for this i was about to give up on it


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> ok but seroiusly thank you so much for this i was about to give up on it



I did say that the way Hard drive is set up can affect the drive, WBFS has been around the longest as its wii file format,

anyway have fun playing it, i've got to wait another 5-6 hours for my download to finish


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2011)

them sailcloth gliding controls have to be the worst controls i've ever experienced!!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 12, 2011)

I just played all the way thought until the part when you got the green uniform... and Im already 100% sure that this is the best zelda game ever made.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > ok but seroiusly thank you so much for this i was about to give up on it
> ...


D: are you using a torrent?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 12, 2011)

the controls are perfect... is someone thinks are bad, that's because he sucks at videogames


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> D: are you using a torrent?


yeh its the offical torrent from this topics release, i'm already half way through it so i aint stopping it, otherwise i can wait i am a paitent guy


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > D: are you using a torrent?
> ...


well than dude i wish you get your torrent fast and to see you at skyloft!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> them sailcloth gliding controls have to be the worst controls i've ever experienced!!!


+100. The only complaint I have so far though.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm stuck in the first large area of Skyview Temple.


Spoiler



Its the room you get the map. I can't find a way up to the door in the southeast corner, which is where the last treasure box is in this area. I'm sure that has the key I need to move onward.



Any help?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:


> I'm stuck in the first large area of Skyview Temple.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Did you increase the water level from both sides? If so, go over to the log on the far end - it should be high enough to let you climb the vines now. Climb that, and enter the door. Kill the skultulla, and then do the eye thing to get the small key.





humbert said:


> Does it work on Sneek? I haven't turned my Wii on in such a long time! I just hope to convert the game into Sneek compatible format and play it! Will it work?



Works perfectly with my UNEEK install - so it should work with SNEEK. It might be worth compiling the latest version.

I'm using r169 with a virgin 4.3u nand that I generated. Loaded up the game, launched it from the disc channel, and it worked just as if I were playing a retail game. I used Wii Backup Manager to convert it to the SNEEK format. My harddrive is a 320GB western digital USB powered drive; formatted FAT32 with 32k clusters.


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 12, 2011)

HELP ME PLEASE! I have tried using dvds to boot this and a 4 gb sd card....  I burned the image using wbfs manager to a 4gb sd card.  none of the loaders i tried including cfg usb loader recognize it..  whats up with that?  i have all the correct ios's etc installed.  and i even have a wiikey 1 installed.  sigh.  i wish i could just get it to read the dvd.  kees saying open partition error and i dont know what that means, DOES ANYONE KNOW?	ive been at this for 7 hours now trying to get it to boot.  this hurts.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> the controls are perfect... is someone thinks are bad, that's because he sucks at videogames


Yeah, I agree, Lack of skill apparently means the game is broke.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 12, 2011)

Even if this isn't a FPS, it's still a better one than MW3.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 12, 2011)

Search does not work.  Why is this nuked (need to know whether or not I should donwnload this version)?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

DeMoN said:


> Search does not work.  Why is this nuked (need to know whether or not I should donwnload this version)?


I think it was nuked because it's scrubbed. I played it for about 5 hours total so far it seems to play fine. Do keep in mind that I'm playing in UNEEK+DI - I'll probably test it in USBLoaderGX tomorrrow


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG OK..  i got the game to start to load via cfg usb loader using boot disc and booting from the disc, but it takes me back to the main wii menu...  no longer to i get the open partition error.  so what would be causing the game to initiate but then go back to the wii menu!?


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

Please, can anyone tell me how to install the wads in the torrent?


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 12, 2011)

Where's the option to take that Wiimote off the screen? In fact I see no kind of options at all. Not at the beginning of the game before you start it, or when you hit + or 1. I'm at the very beginning of the game though. Do the options appear a little later?

And AVG you install the wads you using wad manager.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> Please, can anyone tell me how to install the wads in the torrent?



wad manager


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

godreborn said:


> AVGanondorf said:
> 
> 
> > Please, can anyone tell me how to install the wads in the torrent?
> ...


cIOS249 turns off my wii remote... It also gives me a selection of cISO's but not the fixed one.  (249)


----------



## tHciNc (Nov 12, 2011)

Its not nuked, as it wasnt released to the scene, its more a  p2p release by a certain site, labelled like scene release, Hence the xxxx and the iso being scrubbed, What update was on game disc anyone ? Just the standard latest one


----------



## Pandawan (Nov 12, 2011)

I literally can't get this to work. I have followed all instructions from everyone who couldn't get it going, but I'm having no luck. Every loader, every ios, all ends in a reboot back to the wii menu. Currently after deleting 249 with any title deleter and reinstalling the 249 packed with the d/l and using all up to date versions of wiiflow, usb loader gx, neogamma and cfg loader get the same result every single time... Any ideas???

***EDIT***

Using WBFS HDD (WD Elements 500GB), used the same HDD since the start. Over 120 games with no issues.

Also have wiikey and a hard copy just black screens.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> > AVGanondorf said:
> ...



how r u launching the game?  I'm using cfg usb loader with cios 222.


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, i just updated all my old stuff that was installed on my wii, now it boots with no issues. used modmii n just choose the update function when asked. i recommend this


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

Different problem... I installed a IOS245[37]-v7a5fixed.wad to my IOS37, and when I boot up the game, it says, "Disc could not be read.  Please read the Instructions Manuel."  PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

DespizingU said:


> Where's the option to take that Wiimote off the screen? In fact I see no kind of options at all. Not at the beginning of the game before you start it, or when you hit + or 1. I'm at the very beginning of the game though. Do the options appear a little later?
> 
> And AVG you install the wads you using wad manager.



Comes just a little bit after you get the goddess sword. Fi will let you know when you can change the HUD


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> DespizingU said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the option to take that Wiimote off the screen? In fact I see no kind of options at all. Not at the beginning of the game before you start it, or when you hit + or 1. I'm at the very beginning of the game though. Do the options appear a little later?
> ...



I was wondering that as well.  I just got to the part where link dons the green tunic.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 12, 2011)

This game is breathtaking....


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

Now I installed a IOS246[38]-v7a5fixed.wad to my IOS38, and when I boot up the game, it says, "Disc could not be read.  Please read the Instruction Manual."  PLEASE HELP!!  I really want to play the game!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

You'll need 249[56], and make sure your loader is set to use that IOS.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 12, 2011)

Going to try tp download the torrent today, and then (once again) going to try to format my HDD


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> You'll need 249[56], and make sure your loader is set to use that IOS.


What do you mean by, "make sure your loader is set to use that IOS."?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 12, 2011)

So I'm only an hour and a half into the game, but already I've found my favorite new music:

http://snd.sc/ualArd


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > You'll need 249[56], and make sure your loader is set to use that IOS.
> ...



Whatever loader you're using, make sure it's configured to use 249


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 12, 2011)

Can I use Wii BackUp Manager to format my HDD?


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> AVGanondorf said:
> 
> 
> > TerraPhantm said:
> ...


I'm using Gecko.  I'm loading it, and it says that it can't read the disc... what should I do?


----------



## wafflestick (Nov 12, 2011)

runs flawlessly on wode then again what doesnt


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Can I use Wii BackUp Manager to format my HDD?



You can, but I don't see why you'd need to. Just use FAT32 or NTFS and then use Wii Backup Manager to transfer the iso



AVGanondorf said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > AVGanondorf said:
> ...



I never used Gecko since as far as I knew that required a modchip... and if you had a mod chip, you probably wouldn't need any cIOS's.

Do you have an extra USB flash drive or harddrive? I'd really recommend installing something like USBLoaderGX


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> TSjoerts said:
> 
> 
> > Can I use Wii BackUp Manager to format my HDD?
> ...


What loader do you recommend?  What loader are you using?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > TSjoerts said:
> ...



I'm personally using UNEEK+DI, but USBLoaderGX is probably simpler for most people


----------



## Bloodlust (Nov 12, 2011)

So this works with 249[56] d2x v6?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

Bloodlust said:


> So this works with 249[56] d2x v6?



Yes, but you need to have played the motionplus video at least once. (You can launch it by selecting "player.dol" on any motion+ game. Let the video finish, and then start the game normally - everything should work fine from there)


----------



## Pandawan (Nov 12, 2011)

GLiTcH said:


> ok, i just updated all my old stuff that was installed on my wii, now it boots with no issues. used modmii n just choose the update function when asked. i recommend this



This did the job, should've just started off with this. Lol. Cheers man.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> AVGanondorf said:
> 
> 
> > TerraPhantm said:
> ...


I downloaded the USB loader, but it says "There's no USB... going to the Main Menu in 30 seconds"  ???


----------



## misticknight (Nov 12, 2011)

the USB has to be plugged in the 2nd usb port (i.e closest to the bottom).


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> I downloaded the USB loader, but it says "There's no USB... going to the Main Menu in 30 seconds"  ???


First, you need to learn to edit quotes, second do you have your hard drive formatted correctly and plugged into the outermost usb port on the wii(aka USB 0)?
If you're getting an error try a different USB cable...if you're still getting it are you sure your drive is compatible?

Last, I recommend using CFG USB LOADER over USB LoaderGX.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

misticknight said:


> the USB has to be plugged in the 2nd usb port (i.e closest to the bottom).


What USB?  I have a burned DVD, and that Skyward Sword.  I put it in my Wii, and Skyward Sword appears on the Disc Channel.  I try to play it, but it says that it can't read the disc.  I downloaded the USB loader, but I'm not sure what I have to do next.  What USB?  A USB connected to what?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> misticknight said:
> 
> 
> > the USB has to be plugged in the 2nd usb port (i.e closest to the bottom).
> ...


USBLoader implies it loads the game off a USB drive. You need a USB flashdrive/harddrive with the iso on it. (If it's formatted in FAT32, you'll need something to split the iso... use Wii backup manager).

Also, unless you have a modchip, I'm assuming you have darkcorp? I'd recommend switching back to the stock IOS... much more stable


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> AVGanondorf said:
> 
> 
> > misticknight said:
> ...


I have Darkcorp.  But what's a stock IOS?  The original?


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 12, 2011)

` got it working ` yay !!  now i need a motion plus controller.   man that was a headache    neo gamma did the trick! and had to watch the player.dol video first, now the game boots correctly.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:
			
		

> I have Darkcorp.  But what's a stock IOS?  The original?



yes


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > AVGanondorf said:
> ...



Yes... but let's not worry about that for now. Shouldn't effect USB loading either way.

Anyway, the reason the game's not loading for you is because the disc channel is trying to load the real IOS 56. Even if your current version of dark corp is new enough to have a modified version of that IOS, it probably doesn't have all the right patches to get past the anti piracy.

So at this point you're best off using a USBLoader - or if you don't have a USB flashdrive/harddrive with enough space, then maybe neogamma would work (though I haven't tried).

Once you get another loader to work, then I would recommend uninstalling darkcorp. Disc channel loading really isn't worth all the trouble it brings. If you really want disc channel loading, install SNEEK+DI or UNEEK+DI


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 12, 2011)

I still can't find a good download link....


----------



## jceggbert5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Working in Dolphin?  How does it look in 1080p?  I've preordered the game (and paid 2/3 of it already) and I am not really using my Wii much now that I have a computer strong enough to run it at 100%... (Thanks, i5!) and will be getting a 560ti soon so I can play stuff at 1080p...

Any input on this, guys?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:


> Working in Dolphin?  How does it look in 1080p?  I've preordered the game (and paid 2/3 of it already) and I am not really using my Wii much now that I have a computer strong enough to run it at 100%... (Thanks, i5!) and will be getting a 560ti soon so I can play stuff at 1080p...
> 
> Any input on this, guys?



Uhm, I've got an i7 (running at 4GHz with hyperthreading enabled) and a 5870 - the game runs fairly well in Dolphin, but the framerate does does dip somewhat often, especially at 1080p. Also the background "painting" filter doesn't render properly in Dolphin, so you get some weird artifacts. The things in the foreground look beautiful though.

I'm not sure if it's my CPU or the video card that's limiting me. If it's the video card, then you should be okay (especially if you turn AA/AF off).


----------



## TVL (Nov 12, 2011)

So the one day I stay offline Zelda is released...  I could have been playing it now! Lesson learned.


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Comes just a little bit after you get the goddess sword. Fi will let you know when you can change the HUD



Thanks a lot.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 12, 2011)

Where does everybody download it?! I can only find crappy torrents, and why I try to search for it on usenet I get nothing!!!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Where does everybody download it?! I can only find crappy torrents, and why I try to search for it on usenet I get nothing!!!



download links r forbidden in the forums.  I can tell u that it is on usenet--which is where I got it.


----------



## Spidey_BR (Nov 12, 2011)

Is this the right topic to comment on progression? I just finished the second temple, 11:11 gameplay time. The game is great, the story is just now turning everything upside down. I can assure with 100% certainty, no review spoiled anything. This game is EPIC, I can't wait to see the next plot development.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

honestly even if i do beat the leak before i get my preorder(and i know i wont beat this by then) i would still play through this again....and again. basically till i know it like the back of my hand


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> and why I try to search for it on usenet I get nothing!!!


must be searching wrong though cos it's on UN i'm looking at the link right now


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 12, 2011)

Found a good torrent (at last) now I only have to get my USB Drive working...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2011)

tpb has it


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> honestly even if i do beat the leak before i get my preorder(and i know i wont beat this by then) i would still play through this again....and again. basically till i know it like the back of my hand


How you going with the game now, my downloads almost finished 30 minutes to go


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 12, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Where does everybody download it?! I can only find crappy torrents, and why I try to search for it on usenet I get nothing!!!



Well, you're doing it wrong then. You can't ask for links here. Sorry.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Nov 12, 2011)

Everyone who says they can't find it I just threw the file name mentioned early on in this thread into google and found it quite easily.


----------



## espoir123 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello! I just simply tell you that I have zelda and it works perfectly on my wii.She was not updated for a long time because all the games I want to walk. It is rev 4.1 and rev  19.i throws with 1.1 at wifflow I think it also works with USB Loader GX


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > honestly even if i do beat the leak before i get my preorder(and i know i wont beat this by then) i would still play through this again....and again. basically till i know it like the back of my hand
> ...


running quite well, i seriously love this game when you play you will be blown away


----------



## Arkangelyou (Nov 12, 2011)

I've found another torrent and it's 3.94GB. Is this the right one?


----------



## samethernet (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> running quite well, i seriously love this game when you play you will be blown away



After 9 Hours of Download, speed slowly increased as the day went on, its now complete, just got to transfer it to my WBFS drive and play it


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > running quite well, i seriously love this game when you play you will be blown away
> ...


wont spoil as iv just gotten to a place but the soundtrack is beautiful it is some of the best music iv heard in my entire life. Im happy that you can now play this game so have fun!


----------



## Arkangelyou (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > running quite well, i seriously love this game when you play you will be blown away
> ...


Aghh! 21 hours remaining! D: D:


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

Arkangelyou said:


> samethernet said:
> 
> 
> > Giggtysword344 said:
> ...


 really? dude try a different torrent


----------



## TheDreamLord (Nov 12, 2011)

getting it for Christmas but, a question, if I play it now will I still enjoy it are Christmas?

getting it for Christmas but, a question, if I play it now will I still enjoy it are Christmas?


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:


> getting it for Christmas but, a question, if I play it now will I still enjoy it are Christmas?
> 
> getting it for Christmas but, a question, if I play it now will I still enjoy it are Christmas?


if your a hardcore zelda fan then yes you will


----------



## TheDreamLord (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> TheDreamLord said:
> 
> 
> > getting it for Christmas but, a question, if I play it now will I still enjoy it are Christmas?
> ...


I am  so Thx downloading it now


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 12, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > TheDreamLord said:
> ...


your welcome and goodnight gbatemp!


----------



## espoir123 (Nov 12, 2011)

i want linker 3ds


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 12, 2011)

lol, so many guests XD
I found it within seconds of going online 
SOO GLAD I got M+!


----------



## arogance1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you have to use Motion + with this game?


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 12, 2011)

Have it running now, but the sound is off sinc in the cutscenes?! What can I do about this?


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 12, 2011)

arogance1 said:


> Do you have to use Motion + with this game?



Motion+ is advised as the game is highly based around it. But there are cheat codes which disable the use of Motion+. In my eyes, trashing the main point of the new game, But its your call. Not got a spare £15 to pick a Motion+ up with? You'll enjoy the game so so SO much more.


----------



## Bloodlust (Nov 12, 2011)

Arkangelyou said:


> samethernet said:
> 
> 
> > Giggtysword344 said:
> ...



If you are USA based you must really have a shitty connection. Why not search for a filehosted rls instead (FS/FSC)


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 12, 2011)

Its the next morning here in the UK and there are tones of HTTP links now, there no need for Torrents. Just dropping the file name into a google search reveals atleast 20+ hosts. All which would take no more then 30minutes to complete, and my connection is pretty poor.

Edit Reason: Spelling.


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 12, 2011)

Am I the only one hating these controls? I actually liked the controls of Twlilight Princess. In fact I personally thought the controls were one of the best parts of the game, but for some reason the controls on SS just seem way less responsive. The motion+ in my opinion does absolutely nothing for the controls. 

Ah well...hopefully I'll get used to them and start to like them the further I get. I'm just more and more looking forward to the Wii U as it appears they're ditching the wiimote/nunchuk thing for a regular controller(albeit one with a giant screen in it).


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 12, 2011)

DespizingU said:


> Am I the only one hating these controls? I actually liked the controls of Twlilight Princess. In fact I personally thought the controls were one of the best parts of the game, but for some reason the controls on SS just seem way less responsive. The motion+ in my opinion does absolutely nothing for the controls.
> 
> Ah well...hopefully I'll get used to them and start to like them the further I get. *I'm just more and more looking forward to the Wii U as it appears they're ditching the wiimote/nunchuk thing for a regular controller(albeit one with a giant screen in it).*



Nunchuck and Wiimote will still be the main controllers or games like Zelda.
BTW I think the controls for SS are just alittle overhyped by some.
Indeed it seems rather sluggish to me too. Shame.


----------



## blechner (Nov 12, 2011)

blechner said:


> Can't wait!! Can't wait!! I am almost sure that Skyward Sword will work on my Wii. I don't like installing stuff on my Wii unless it is really necessary. I have a very old cIOS249, I think it is rev 10 (I installed it to use with USB Loader GX when it came out)... but I have always been able to play any game I wanted using GX... recently I played the latest kirby and even the Zelda E3 demo with no issues. All I always do is set the "Error 002 fix" to "anti" and everything works fine... so I am pretty sure I'll be able to play this full version of Zelda!!! Why is this wad fix bundled with the game if people are saying that it is not necessary?
> 
> 3.2U
> cIOS249
> USB Loader GX



As I was foreseeing, it worked! And again, I didn't have to install anything new. Just to make sure... if I was able to start the game and walk around Skyloft, does it mean that I should be fine playing it till the end. Or are there any known freezing points?

Thanks


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 12, 2011)

That really sucks. I haven't been following too closely on Wii U info, so I was hoping the wiimote/nunchuck was being dumped altogether. I'll still get one regardless as Nintendo is my favorite gaming company but I just wish they would go back to regular controllers only. Either that or get these motion controls down pat.

@blechner, as far as I know as long as you made it to the Motion+ tutorial then into the game then you should be fine. I haven't encountered any freezes yet but I'm not real far into the game at this point.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

espoir123 said:


> i want linker 3ds



its called Flashcard in English and this is the wrong thread for it!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

blechner said:


> blechner said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait!! Can't wait!! I am almost sure that Skyward Sword will work on my Wii. I don't like installing stuff on my Wii unless it is really necessary. I have a very old cIOS249, I think it is rev 10 (I installed it to use with USB Loader GX when it came out)... but I have always been able to play any game I wanted using GX... recently I played the latest kirby and even the Zelda E3 demo with no issues. All I always do is set the "Error 002 fix" to "anti" and everything works fine... so I am pretty sure I'll be able to play this full version of Zelda!!! Why is this wad fix bundled with the game if people are saying that it is not necessary?
> ...



probably.  I haven't read about any freezing spots but it's too early to tell.


----------



## phantastic91 (Nov 12, 2011)

after a few hours, i just want to say what i didn't like about it so far. it was slow and boring at the start (maybe because they did this is like every zelda game). also , text are SO SLOW. i don't remember it being this slow in previous zelda games! how can i speed them up? and finally, why did developers choose to completely use the motionplus and not IR pointer too. sometimes it's smoother and quicker to use the IR pointer on the wiimote. so when using the slingshot or viewing the area, the camera is controlled with motionplus and not the ir pointer. its not better than the ir pointer imo and it's slower.

still the game is good. so far its the same as other zelda games but with a new control scheme. but also a bit  more cinematic this time around which i like im currently at the first dungeon. .


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 12, 2011)

PAL version torrent is up


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2011)

phantastic91 said:


> after a few hours, i just want to say what i didn't like about it so far. it was slow and boring at the start (maybe because they did this is like every zelda game). also , text are SO SLOW. i don't remember it being this slow in previous zelda games! how can i speed them up? and finally, why did developers choose to completely use the motionplus and not IR pointer too. sometimes it's smoother and quicker to use the IR pointer on the wiimote. so when using the slingshot or viewing the area, the camera is controlled with motionplus and not the ir pointer. its not better than the ir pointer imo and it's slower.
> 
> still the game is good. so far its the same as other zelda games but with a new control scheme. but also a bit  more cinematic this time around which i like im currently at the first dungeon. .



Hold A to make text faster.


----------



## Nexus45 (Nov 12, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> PAL version torrent is up



Indeed, but it is slow as hell.


----------



## blechner (Nov 12, 2011)

DespizingU said:


> That really sucks. I haven't been following too closely on Wii U info, so I was hoping the wiimote/nunchuck was being dumped altogether. I'll still get one regardless as Nintendo is my favorite gaming company but I just wish they would go back to regular controllers only. Either that or get these motion controls down pat.
> 
> @blechner, as far as I know as long as you made it to the Motion+ tutorial then into the game then you should be fine. I haven't encountered any freezes yet but I'm not real far into the game at this point.



Thanks! Happiest day of my life! I am a Zelda fan!
By the way, I didn't have any issues with motion+ tutorial because I had already played sports resort before using the alternate dol method, so I could skip the tutorial in Zelda.


----------



## Gioto (Nov 12, 2011)

Nexus45 said:


> [Truth] said:
> 
> 
> > PAL version torrent is up
> ...



Is it legit? someone can confirm?


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 12, 2011)

Gioto said:


> Nexus45 said:
> 
> 
> > [Truth] said:
> ...


LOL, think first before you ask. It's not been out for many hours, also the filesize is different to anything else (plus, putative wia file format)  In other words, without a complete download (and yes, it's damn slow), nobody can say anything, yet. But you can rest assure, that someone will eventually verify or falsify this


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, i stand up, used google and found this on a torrent site: *[Wii] The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword [PAL][FULL][MULTI6]*
Its from a piracy site we shouldn't be mentioning and the commentaries are saying this is 100% no fake. Hopefully they are right. Someone knows more informations?.


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 12, 2011)

The commentaries don't say anything. The one confirming it, is the uploader him/her/itself!
Wait for confirmation

or try it out yourself and tell the rest of us


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 12, 2011)

the uploader also has a torrent for the symphonic CD as flac.
i think he is legit.
made a new thread with all the information:
http://gbatemp.net/topic/313362-zelda-skyward-sword-pal-multi6-leaked/page__pid__3970873


----------



## Gioto (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, I'm downloading the torrent rn 100kbps.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 12, 2011)

samethernet said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but i wonder why it woudnt work before
> ...



not really, the quality of your loader and cIOS have an impact here, and D2X 3.1 + latest UsbLoaderGX are fine with ntfs/fat32..... only thing its missing is exfat lol.



misticknight said:


> the USB has to be plugged in the 2nd usb port (i.e closest to the bottom).



thats actually USB0 according to the controller mapping.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

Guys, how do I get this to work?  I tried updating EVERY WAD... IOS245[37]-v7a5fixed to IOS251[58]-v7a5fixed, and it doesn't work.  I did it with Wad Manager.

Guys, I need a STEP BY STEP process.  Right now, I am on Step #1.    Please, anyone, help!!    

PS: It says that it can't read the Disc.  

I am considering to go back to the drawing board.  Please give me a step by step solution.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 12, 2011)

Burning from scrubbed iso's can be a gamble.

playing from a burned disk on a softmodded wii is just going to wear your wii drive out.


----------



## GmFreak80 (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, I just burned Skyward Sword Ntsc on to my Blank DVD, and put the disk in my Wii, when I try to run it on Neogamma, it just sends me back to the Home Screen, can somebody please help me!!!! I'm using Neogamma IOS 249 Rev 21.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Burning from scrubbed iso's can be a gamble.
> 
> playing from a burned disk on a softmodded wii is just going to wear your wii drive out.


Is there any way of playing it on a disc?  I don't have a hard drive, so USB loader won't work, a disc will work.  Any step by step methods which will work on burned discs?


----------



## GmFreak80 (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> Squall Leonhart said:
> 
> 
> > Burning from scrubbed iso's can be a gamble.
> ...



Yes, can anyone please tell us any methods of playing Skyward Sword on a DVD using Neogamma?!!! I REALLY want to play this game, and I'm pretty sure other people would like to know the methods of using a DVD for Skyward Sword.

Please anyone?!!!!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 12, 2011)

turn on 002 fix in neogamma if its there, and enable block ios reload.


----------



## Akotan (Nov 12, 2011)

So far, so good. And the best thing was getting my prayers answered: no problems at all. Running Zelda on Wii with 4.3U firmware, uLoader 5.1E, cIOS 222, default settings (english language).

But I feel kinda silly doing Miyamoto's posing everytime:





http://gamecolumn.blog17.fc2.com/blog-entry-11485.html


----------



## GmFreak80 (Nov 12, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> turn on 002 fix in neogamma if its there, and enable block ios reload.



I really do apologize for asking this, but can you elaborate further?, I'm on Neogamma right now and the options I have are Region Options,Config Options, Rebooter Options, Use Rebooter, Credits. Can you please tell which to go to here, that way I can get a better understanding please, or can anyone show me what he's talking about?!!!


----------



## LordSauron (Nov 12, 2011)

Any one else having problems with up and down when using C and in menu's and stuff.. left / right acts "normal" (bit sluggish) but up / down are either really slow or won't work at all.


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 12, 2011)

Goemon said:


> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> > Goemon said:
> ...


----------



## GmFreak80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I GOT IT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU YOUTUBE!!!!!!

EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO PLAY SKYWARD ON THEIR DVD, WATCH THIS VIDEO!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxvLXa-Vj_M


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 12, 2011)

wait is saying the name of the site that has the torrent ok?
Cause a bunch of people just said that the torrent was on a certain site, which I go to all the time ofcourse


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> wait is saying the name of the site that has the torrent ok?



Absolutely not.

Now I must go on a treasure hunt.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 12, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > wait is saying the name of the site that has the torrent ok?
> ...


Ok, everyone seems to break the rules when a game is leaked and everyone is looking for it.


----------



## Clau46 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to wii hacking. I have a wii (4.3e) with a Wode jukebox but can't start the game can anyone help me. I don't know anything about ios and wad


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 12, 2011)

GmFreak80 said:


> I GOT IT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU YOUTUBE!!!!!!
> 
> EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO PLAY SKYWARD ON THEIR DVD, WATCH THIS VIDEO!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jxvLXa-Vj_M



only required if you don't enable block ios reload.


----------



## cheshire_carper (Nov 12, 2011)

anyone having problems with the controller? it jumps about on startup, as if a button is stuck.

This is the first game I have used with motionplus and in fairness I have bought an nasty ebay fake motionplus add on. I'm thinking that may be part of the issue  anyone having the same problems?


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like the game is single layered.Thats cool.It also looks like it might be small enough to fit on my SD card (3.68) Thats cool...But I won't be able to play this for months because It requires Motion Plus.That sucks.

If I can at least get to the title screen though,i'll test it for everyone else.Sounds like this game has "AP" just like Kirby.Well,Kirby worked just fine for me.


----------



## Macbook (Nov 12, 2011)

Why do I get a screen about using motion plus and when i click "return to the game" it sends me back to the wii`s home screen?
Edit: actually I`m kinda new, so I think I need to set this dx hermes cios, but how do i do that?


----------



## KingCrabby (Nov 12, 2011)

Clau46 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to wii hacking. I have a wii (4.3e) with a Wode jukebox but can't start the game can anyone help me. I don't know anything about ios and wad



Hi, I also got Wode with 4.3E, the PAL game is still downloading, but anyone got any suggestions for what we need to be able to run it? btw, I've preordered the real deal, but playing Skyrim as i wait is not satisfying enough Zelda is Zelda, no other game can beat the series.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2011)

this game wasn't designed for you to play it sitting in an armchair


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Nov 12, 2011)

Macbook said:


> Why do I get a screen about using motion plus and when i click "return to the game" it sends me back to the wii`s home screen?
> Edit: actually I`m kinda new, so I think I need to set this dx hermes cios, but how do i do that?



What you need to do, is either:

Boot a game with MotionPlus (Wii Sports Resort is perfect for this) and watch the opening movie, then come back to SS. It'll work.

OR

Set your USB Loader to choose the .dol you want to launch and hit player.dol to watch the movie. The sound is fucked up though, so mute the TV.


----------



## Macbook (Nov 12, 2011)

chaosdarkneo said:


> Macbook said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I get a screen about using motion plus and when i click "return to the game" it sends me back to the wii`s home screen?
> ...



I have done both.. 
if I choose alt.dol to Off, I get a black screen freeze.
If i choose the player.dol, I get to the motion plus menu with options to watch each instruction individually.

Still no success =/
Ps.: wii modded with modmii


----------



## SanderDuss (Nov 12, 2011)

Jeej, got it to work, using simple channel now on dashboard and it loads without any problem (only 1 freeze so far, and the game is running 4 hours straight).

I can realy recomend this game to anyone who has or hasnt played previous zelda games. Its just the best game for the wii ever i suppose...


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm having no control of link, lol
latest usb config loader, fat32 hdd, used ios 249 n 222mload
same issue heh

the guy doesnt want to start his journey


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

Guys, just buy the game already :/


----------



## Stewy12 (Nov 12, 2011)

A PAL scene release is out

*The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.Wii-SUSHi*


----------



## wiiztec (Nov 12, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> SAMETHERNET I FREAKING GIVE YOU OVER 9MILLION BROWINE POINTS PLUS VIRTUAL COOKIES FOR HELPING ME GETTING THIS GAME TO WORK, THANK YOUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm having the same problem that you were but I was using WBFS all along


----------



## Macbook (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah so I just get a black screen freeze. >


----------



## blubbermarble (Nov 12, 2011)

Why this game's release number is unknown?


----------



## Macbook (Nov 12, 2011)

So any1 know how to avoid the black screen freeze? I`ve watched the stoopid motion+ video two times by now lol...


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 12, 2011)

does this need a higher firmware, im on 4.1u still link refuses to walk


----------



## cheshire_carper (Nov 12, 2011)

GLiTcH said:


> does this need a higher firmware, im on 4.1u still link refuses to walk



Is it the prob where it jumps about control wise? I think I am on 4.1u as well. Wondering if I have a faulty motionplus unit.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 12, 2011)

blubbermarble said:


> Why this game's release number is unknown?


Scrubbed release = Nuked. Don't worry about it, it still works fine.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword PAL Wii-SUSHi


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 12, 2011)

cheshire_carper said:


> GLiTcH said:
> 
> 
> > does this need a higher firmware, im on 4.1u still link refuses to walk
> ...


i just got this wii motion plus adapter yesterday


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

Macbook said:


> chaosdarkneo said:
> 
> 
> > Macbook said:
> ...



What system menu are you on? I think it needs to be 4.1 or later for your wii to remember it played a motion plus game.


----------



## cheshire_carper (Nov 12, 2011)

GLiTcH said:


> cheshire_carper said:
> 
> 
> > GLiTcH said:
> ...



Is it the problem where the screen keeps jumping about?


----------



## Macbook (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Macbook said:
> 
> 
> > chaosdarkneo said:
> ...



4.3 =/


----------



## Kadin (Nov 12, 2011)

Is Sushi's version going to be another 'French' version in disguise?  LOL.  The original is working fine for me but I'd love to have an actual non-scrubbed...


----------



## cheshire_carper (Nov 12, 2011)

What version of the firmware do you need for the motionplus to work properly?


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 12, 2011)

And...It's slightly bigger than my SD card when in WBFS mode.I don't have any more discs.Oh well,guess i'll have to miss out on this one.(Don't have the money to go buy it)


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 12, 2011)

cheshire_carper said:


> GLiTcH said:
> 
> 
> > cheshire_carper said:
> ...


doesn't jump, it's right at the beginning of the game, after Link gets up from the floor. also, if i go to wii menu I cant see the hand icon, have to turn off n on wii


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2011)

what the hell is wrong with my remote i have to pretty much put it vertical to roll a bomb and also to move forwards when gliding with the cloth


----------



## LordSauron (Nov 12, 2011)

LordSauron said:


> Any one else having problems with up and down when using C and in menu's and stuff.. left / right acts "normal" (bit sluggish) but up / down are either really slow or won't work at all.






Bladexdsl said:


> what the hell is wrong with my remote i have to pretty much put it vertical to roll a bomb and also to move forwards when gliding with the cloth



I have the same problem


----------



## cheshire_carper (Nov 12, 2011)

GLiTcH said:


> cheshire_carper said:
> 
> 
> > GLiTcH said:
> ...



Exactly the problem I have! wonder if it is firmware related?


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 12, 2011)

on a rom site i know there's a AP Fix. but sadly i can't post the rom site or the fix. but someone can correct me if i can post the fix. let me know i guess.

sadly looking at the fix it's a wad file so i can't post it... sorry.


----------



## Midna (Nov 12, 2011)

That's not an AP fix. That's cIOS files. And no, we don't post those around here generally.

v7 won't work any better than v6 for this anyway. Doesn't matter.


----------



## paratroopa (Nov 12, 2011)

This game goes to a disc read error when I enter the first dungeon.
When I eject the disc and put it back in, the error will keep occuring.
Up 'til now the game has been fine.
Any way to fix this?


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Macbook said:
> 
> 
> > chaosdarkneo said:
> ...



Lol noobs! fw/sm has nothing to do with this lol!


----------



## .Chris (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 12, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > Macbook said:
> ...



I'm not a noob - the newer system menus have a flag that is set when you watch that motionplus video. Older system menus (not sure exactly what the cutoff is, i thought it was 4.1) don't remember that setting, so they'll prompt you to load that video every time you load the game. Or in the case of using a USBLoader, it'll go to the black screen unless you select player.dol manually (and then you get stuck anyway because after you reboot it'll have forgotten that you watched the video).


----------



## Palunken (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi
This is a bit off topic but do anyone how to play the game fullscreen on a 4:3 television? I just get a 16:9 ratio with black borders. Please help!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 12, 2011)

absolutely loving this game right now so far im 15hrs in having a blast game controls beautifully


----------



## Macbook (Nov 12, 2011)

aaaa i`m so frustrated seeing every1 having` fun and i still can`t get through my black screen lol...
about to give up
It`s weird because it also turns off my Wii remote and i have to hard reset the wii..


----------



## Sakaru1987 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm currently extracting it now from several .rar files, and it is in 5 parts the ISO... how would I go about combining them into one ISO? o0

EDIT: Actually, I think it extracted them all into one part anyway. Weird, normally used to the whole .rar and r01/r02 etc, but this one had 5 parts, then in each fo the rar to r92 o0 so got confused by it all


----------



## DSDisco (Nov 12, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> phatcorns said:
> 
> 
> > dreassica said:
> ...


DAMN!

I REALLY want to play this right now! But I'm a patient guy, I'll just wait until I can pick up my pre-order of the Anniversary edition on the 20th at GameStop.


----------



## DroRox (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm downloading a near 5 gig ntsc supposed skywards sword ISO.
Am I getting the real game?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 12, 2011)

inb4 "omg torrent link pl0x"
"omg how do i like change the region"


But on a serious note, this is exciting! (though personally I'm buying the game)


----------



## DroRox (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm buying the game too but a little preview wouldnt hurt


----------



## Krestent (Nov 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get past the eyeball in the second room in the Skyview Temple?


----------



## gregor1997 (Nov 12, 2011)

Krestent said:


> Does anyone know how to get past the eyeball in the second room in the Skyview Temple?


Just swing the sword around until you make it dizzy.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know what to do.  How do you install wads?  Do you overwrite them to 249?  I tried watching the Wii Motion Plus Video, and it still said, "The Disc could not be read".  What do I do?  I wnt to play the game already...


----------



## Krestent (Nov 12, 2011)

gregor1997 said:


> Krestent said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to get past the eyeball in the second room in the Skyview Temple?
> ...


I did that for five minutes and nothing happened


----------



## Midna (Nov 12, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > TerraPhantm said:
> ...


Well that's odd, because I had never used Motion+ when I booted up Zelda on my USB loader. And I had no problem whatsoever.



Krestent said:


> gregor1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Krestent said:
> ...


Make sure all the eyes near the door, there should be 2, can see you. You can't do one at a time.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm still on 3.1E or 3.3E can't remember. Motion+ games work fine for me, I don't have to watch that crappy video everytime. I watched it once before playing wii sports resort and have never needed to see it again. Zelda is working just fine with cfg usb loader and d2x v6.


----------



## Arkangelyou (Nov 12, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:


> getting it for Christmas but, a question, if I play it now will I still enjoy it are Christmas?
> 
> getting it for Christmas but, a question, if I play it now will I still enjoy it are Christmas?





Giggtysword344 said:


> Arkangelyou said:
> 
> 
> > samethernet said:
> ...


Yeah just did. And it's finished downloading  . Now to see if it works.....


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

How do you update the cISO's???  How do you install the wads on the Wii?  I am trying to load Skyward Sword off a burned disc, but it keeps saying that it CAN'T READ THE DISC!!!  I tried watching the Wii Motion Plus Video and loaded Skyward Sword again, and that didn't work either.  What am I doing wrong!?!?!?  I am loading the Disc through NeoGamma.  PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Midna (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> How do you update the cISO's???  How do you install the wads on the Wii?  I am trying to load Skyward Sword off a burned disc, but it keeps saying that it CAN'T READ THE DISC!!!  I tried watching the Wii Motion Plus Video and loaded Skyward Sword again, and that didn't work either.  What am I doing wrong!?!?!?  I am loading the Disc through NeoGamma.  PLEASE HELP!


>How do I install wads
The part you did wrong was trying to mod your Wii.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

Midna said:


> AVGanondorf said:
> 
> 
> > How do you update the cISO's???  How do you install the wads on the Wii?  I am trying to load Skyward Sword off a burned disc, but it keeps saying that it CAN'T READ THE DISC!!!  I tried watching the Wii Motion Plus Video and loaded Skyward Sword again, and that didn't work either.  What am I doing wrong!?!?!?  I am loading the Disc through NeoGamma.  PLEASE HELP!
> ...


Well then what do I need to do?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > AVGanondorf said:
> ...


you can't play burned games if you don't have a mod chip, and at this point wii modchips are pretty useless(you can softmod for free), so use a USB loader


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> AVGanondorf said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


Okay, I'll try a USB Loader, but it says that "No USB is Connected.  Shutting Down in 30 Seconds"  What do I do about that?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > AVGanondorf said:
> ...



wad manager, but I'd suggest u read up on what ur doing first or could screw something up.



AVGanondorf said:


> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > AVGanondorf said:
> ...



either u don't have a usb plugged in or the wii failed to detect it.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

godreborn said:


> AVGanondorf said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


I'll try the USB Loader again... but you say, "Wad Manager".  I know, but what do you do  when you open Wad Manager?  Could you give me a step by step process when opening Wad Manager?


----------



## Pete666 (Nov 12, 2011)

games like "Game Party", "NinjaBread Man", "KIds Sports Hockey" should be pirate because the developpers just want your money.. Zelda, Mario, Donkey kong wants you to have fun (and money), but efforts are put in those games.. if all the developpers do great games, nobody would pirate...


Zelda is THE MUST BUY of the year


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

look up wad manager tutorial in google, and u should get several hits.


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 12, 2011)

fishykipper said:


> arogance1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to use Motion + with this game?
> ...



What cheat code lets you disable motion plus? and how would it effect gameplay?


----------



## Dark.Shingo (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm curious too, my TV is a 4:3 and the game displays with black bars/widescreen. Is it normal? I would think so, since at the screen with advice about the remote is 4:3, then it switches to widescreen. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

It says "No USB" and gives me a black screen with white text saying, "Exception (DSI) Occured!  Stack Dump!  Code Dump!"

What does that mean?  

I tried loading the USB from NeoGamma, but it said "No WBFS patrition found"

What does THAT mean?


----------



## phantastic91 (Nov 12, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> phantastic91 said:
> 
> 
> > after a few hours, i just want to say what i didn't like about it so far. it was slow and boring at the start (maybe because they did this is like every zelda game). also , text are SO SLOW. i don't remember it being this slow in previous zelda games! how can i speed them up? and finally, why did developers choose to completely use the motionplus and not IR pointer too. sometimes it's smoother and quicker to use the IR pointer on the wiimote. so when using the slingshot or viewing the area, the camera is controlled with motionplus and not the ir pointer. its not better than the ir pointer imo and it's slower.
> ...




yes....i knew that. but its still slow. they should have made holding A faster. i thought maybe there could be an option to enable text even faster


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> It says "No USB" and gives me a black screen with white text saying, "Exception (DSI) Occured!  Stack Dump!  Code Dump!"
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> ...



that is a general software error.  it could be any number of things.  is ur hdd formatted correctly?


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

godreborn said:


> AVGanondorf said:
> 
> 
> > It says "No USB" and gives me a black screen with white text saying, "Exception (DSI) Occured!  Stack Dump!  Code Dump!"
> ...


How should I format my HDD?  Should I format it to FAT32?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/USB_Devices_Compatibility_List

that might help


----------



## dqma (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm using cfg usb loader and it works fine, but the wiimote is a bit wonky in the menus ingame. It's not responsive. Do I need to update my wads?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 12, 2011)

_Wii 3.2u and NeoGamma R9 beta 50_, _IOS249_ (_REV_ 17) doesnt work. It kicked me back to home menu. The demo works thought. What should I do ? No, I dont want to update it at all. If it ain't broken then dont fix it. My backup games worked fine with it. Only this new release version doesnt work. Help ?Thanks.


----------



## RowanDDR (Nov 12, 2011)

It doesn't mention in the NFO that you need the wiimotionplus hardware to boot this game. But, you do, right? I certainly can't get past the screen that asks me to insert the wiimotionplus accessory into the wiimote.    Because.. I don't have wiimotionplus.

FWIW I am on a 4.1 USA Wii, with Wiikey1 chip, and and running the game from a usb stick via CFG USB Loader.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 12, 2011)

RowanDDR said:


> It doesn't mention in the NFO that you need the wiimotionplus hardware to boot this game. But, you do, right? I certainly can't get past the screen that asks me to insert the wiimotionplus accessory into the wiimote.    Because.. I don't have wiimotionplus.


Well of course. The game was designed around the Motion Plus. Swordplay would be crap without it.


----------



## Dark.Shingo (Nov 12, 2011)

dqma said:


> I'm using cfg usb loader and it works fine, but the wiimote is a bit wonky in the menus ingame. It's not responsive. Do I need to update my wads?



Well, after 1 hour of play, it feel so at the beginning, but now it's barely noticeable. Even the widescreen issue does not bother me anymore. Am I the only one that feels the swordplay so... natural?


----------



## ciauegur (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know why this isn't working for me!
I'm on 4.3u. I've used cIOS36rev21, IOS56, IOS57 with slot 249.
I can run Xenoblade. I can run Kirby only on Usb Loader GX v2.3.
I've tried enable and setting Fix 002 to anti. I've enabled Block ISO Reload.

What happens is that I select to start the game from my backup loader, it looks like it'll start the game, but the Wii returns back to its channel system menu!


Why is this game not working for me!?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 12, 2011)

morrison22 said:


> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> > arogance1 said:
> ...


This one is for the demo, not sure if it works for the full release.

```
Allow to Play Without Wii-Motionplus+ [Deathwolf]
3056A270 12000000
0456A22C 00000005
0456A230 00000005
0456A26C 00000008
0456C4B4 05000000
0456C4CC 10000000
```

Don't know why anyone would want to do that, though. That's pretty much butchering the game.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

OH GOD NO!!!!!  Everything worked fine with the Configurable USB Loader with Skyward Sword, but when I got to playing half an hour into the game, it said, "Could Not Read Disc."  PLEASE HELP, THIS IS TORTURING ME!!!    

Now when I try to play it again, I calibrate my Wii Remote Plus, and then it says, "Could Not Read Disc.".  GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> OH GOD NO!!!!!  Everything worked fine with the Configurable USB Loader with Skyward Sword, but when I got to playing half an hour into the game, it said, "Could Not Read Disc."  PLEASE HELP, THIS IS TORTURING ME!!!
> 
> Now when I try to play it again, I calibrate my Wii Remote Plus, and then it says, "Could Not Read Disc.".  GRRRRRRRRRRR



u'll probably need to install the wad fix.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 12, 2011)

godreborn said:


> AVGanondorf said:
> 
> 
> > OH GOD NO!!!!!  Everything worked fine with the Configurable USB Loader with Skyward Sword, but when I got to playing half an hour into the game, it said, "Could Not Read Disc."  PLEASE HELP, THIS IS TORTURING ME!!!
> ...


I did.  At least I thought I did.  I got to Wad Manager, and overwrote the cIOS249, and all the others that were in the Wad Zip File in the Torrent.  Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## dqma (Nov 12, 2011)

So I'm the only one having trouble with the wiimote? That thing is slow when I'm selecting my save file ingame. And in the gear menu it's not accurate.


----------



## es600 (Nov 12, 2011)

What is the size of the game when i put wbfs manager and add to pendrvie? (sorry of my english)
It works on cfg usb loader cios 249 ?


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 12, 2011)

updated cios with fixes, n still same issue, Link dont want to move..lol...


----------



## BasedKiliK (Nov 12, 2011)

GLiTcH said:


> updated cios with fixes, n still same issue, Link dont want to move..lol...


Try installing the latest d2x cIOSes. I had it working with no issues.


----------



## LinkForce (Nov 12, 2011)

My game doesnt work D:
I installed the cios fix, and the d2x6 cios, but the game freezes while the M+ is calibrating.
Using the last version of UBS Loader GX


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Nov 12, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> Now when I try to play it again, I calibrate my Wii Remote Plus, and then it says, "Could Not Read Disc.".  GRRRRRRRRRRR



   

I really don't understand why you couldn't take the time to read the stickies in the Wii hacking forum instead of polluting this thread with your obnoxious cries of help.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 12, 2011)

Was just wondering is anyone running this burnt to disc with a wiikey 1?


----------



## squall23 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm playing this burnt with Wiikey 2 if that helps.  Works perfectly.


----------



## DroRox (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm buying the game too but a little preview wouldnt hurt


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 12, 2011)

squall23 said:


> I'm playing this burnt with Wiikey 2 if that helps.  Works perfectly.


Ok cool, thanks. good to know.


----------



## ifenix (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry, I can't read the entire 50 pages of this theat.
Why this release hasn't number ?


----------



## Macbook (Nov 12, 2011)

I have tried every single step u can think of to play the game.
I give up - the black screen won.
GG


----------



## Prince Medion (Nov 12, 2011)

Burned a disk and attempting to install it via Configureable USB loader however when I'm trying to do so I'm getting an error: NTFS Write disabled! (Set ntfs_write_1) and it gives me an option to "dump BCA'

Then when I just tried to boot up the game it gives me another error that says: cIOS 222/223 v4 required to boot BCA

Any help would be awesome, I'm using Configureable USB Loader v70, IOS 248


----------



## sentinel5000 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok my question is: Does anyone who has the disc knows if it has a system update? Im talking about the retail disc since I bought the bundle with the gold wiimote. So if anyone knows if the retail disc has a system update pls let me know cuz right now my wii is on 3.4U, I need to know if ill need to update to 4.3U to play my retail copy.


----------



## Macbook (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually do you guys have background sound of the game when u select it on your usb loadr?
Mine doesn`t.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2011)

sentinel5000 said:


> Ok my question is: Does anyone who has the disc knows if it has a system update? Im talking about the retail disc since I bought the bundle with the gold wiimote. So if anyone knows if the retail disc has a system update pls let me know cuz right now my wii is on 3.4U, I need to know if ill need to update to 4.3U to play my retail copy.



it will nag u to update unless u disable updates within priiloader.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 12, 2011)

ifenix said:


> Sorry, I can't read the entire 50 pages of this theat.
> Why this release hasn't number ?


It's a p2p release.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 12, 2011)

UGH. I wish Nintendo would just release the game early for retail. It's killing me having to wait for my beautiful bundle to arrive.


----------



## Zhelkus (Nov 12, 2011)

Game weighs 3GBs compressed as a WIA file without scrubbing the garbage data. Wish scene releasers would use WIA instead.


----------



## es600 (Nov 12, 2011)

What is the size of the game when i put wbfs manager, 4gb pendrive will be ok ?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 13, 2011)

sentinel5000 said:


> right now my wii is on 3.4U



On God's Earth, why? There's no reason not to be on 4.3.


----------



## Zhelkus (Nov 13, 2011)

es600 said:


> What is the size of the game when i put wbfs manager, 4gb pendrive will be ok ?


Game data amounts to ~4GB. Garbage data is roughly 400MB.



D34DL1N3R said:


> sentinel5000 said:
> 
> 
> > right now my wii is on 3.4U
> ...


Agreed. Why you hiding in a jungle?


----------



## sentinel5000 (Nov 13, 2011)

D34DL1N3R said:


> sentinel5000 said:
> 
> 
> > right now my wii is on 3.4U
> ...



Simple,  cuz all games ive tried with Wiiflow work perfectly, so I didnt had a reason to update the system. I get your comment and I have no problems updating, my question was IF the disc had the update and what were my options. Since I now  know ill have to update and u seem to be surprised im in 3.4 then tell me what I need to update to 4.3U! Thanks in advance.


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 13, 2011)

ok, for anybody having the issue of booting game but cant control Link. Make sure your not using a 3rd party nunchuk. That's what i was using at first. Went to go buy a new one n now i have full control of Link. Not sure about other 3rd party accessories

usb config loader v70
222-mload
fat32 hdd


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

The game won't even read on the disc channel,and with Neo Gamma,it goes to a black screen after the wii remote plus screen.Guess i'll just try more IOSs


----------



## Pete666 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Was just wondering is anyone running this burnt to disc with a wiikey 1?



yes working perfect.. played 5 hours with no problems with my wiikey 1 and nothing special installed 

works to in wiiflow with ios 249 base 56 


PLEASEEVERYBODY.. take 249 base 56!!!!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 13, 2011)

Pete666 said:


> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> > Was just wondering is anyone running this burnt to disc with a wiikey 1?
> ...




ah good thats what i like to hear.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

Pete666 said:


> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> > Was just wondering is anyone running this burnt to disc with a wiikey 1?
> ...


Doesn't seem to work for me.Oh well.


----------



## Pete666 (Nov 13, 2011)

mariosonic said:


> Pete666 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Loblaw said:
> ...



last time I did an update to my wii was with pimp my wii when black ops was release.. since then, no update and everything works fine

I load my wiiflow with 250 and boot the game with 249...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 13, 2011)

This would happen when I am at my Grand Parents with the only option for Internet is piggybacking a neighbor's 50KiB download speed


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

Tried different ios,and that so called "fix".Still nothing.The game loaded up to the motion plus screens once on IOS 70,but now doesn't work.

Also,if the disc is in the system too long,while reading it will hang on the Wii Menu Guess it is AP.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm having trouble running this game using CFG.

I get a black screen after Calibration

cIOS249 d2xv7a5, base 56 (IOS249[56]-v7a5fixed.wad)
CFG r70, all default options.
I have used the WM+ on a legit copy of Wii Sports Resort before.
I've also tried d2xv6, base 56, with no success.
I've also tried Wiiflow, with the same cIOS, nothing.
4.3U
EDIT: d2x v7b1d doesn't work either


----------



## Krestent (Nov 13, 2011)

So how do I break the lava dam at the other end of the sinking bridge in the Eldin Volcano (at least I think that's what it's called)?


----------



## tHciNc (Nov 13, 2011)

works fine with d2x 6 or 7 beta base 56 in 249, alot of peeps having issues, either have a 57 base in 249 (alot do) or you may need to watch wm+ video if you havent before, as with other wm+ titles, you can either alt dol player.dol, or if d2x and block ios reload it should work, Dunno about burning discs though, ive seen people complain of 002 errors with darkcorp etc installed


----------



## timtlm (Nov 13, 2011)

So, I'm already stumped in the first temple.  At a door with an eye.  Says it likes to look at pointed objects.  That is pretty obvious with the sword, but I have no idea what to do.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

Stil can't get it to work.Using Pimp My Wii now to update IOS.if this doesn't work,i'll be done for the night.Haven't ever had this trouble getting a Wii game to work.

EDIT: Still goes to a black screen after loading.Only once has it went to the green screen and loaded.Why is this? Eh,I give up.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 13, 2011)

If anyone has the same problem as me (black screen after WM+ Calibration), just use the 4.37GB ISO, instead of the WBFS file. That's how I got it working.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

Punyman said:


> If anyone has the same problem as me (black screen after WM+ Calibration), just use the 4.37GB ISO, instead of the WBFS file. That's how I got it working.


I am useing the ISO.

Okay,i've updated the IOSs as much as I could,I've tried every method there is,and I still can't get it to run.Is there anything else I can try?(hangs and never loads on the disc channel,and goes to a black screen on Neo Gamma)


----------



## Pete666 (Nov 13, 2011)

mariosonic said:


> Stil can't get it to work.Using Pimp My Wii now to update IOS.if this doesn't work,i'll be done for the night.Haven't ever had this trouble getting a Wii game to work.
> 
> EDIT: Still goes to a black screen after loading.Only once has it went to the green screen and loaded.Why is this? Eh,I give up.




my wiiflow is loading with ios 250 base 57.. and the game is loading with iso 249 base 56 and it works in the lateste wiiflow..

and wiikey 1 is running perfect!!!


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought it'd be fine with using wii menu 4.3,but I guess not?I've seriously tried everything.I can't use WBFS on this game cause I don't have an SD card big enough.Guess i'll just have to wait till next year when I can buy this game.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't know why I keep posting here,as it seems everyone else is playing,so I won't get much help but:

As I said before,I tried everything.Now i've been hearing alot about that trick with player.dol to load up the motion plus videos.Everyone says "watch the video" when I go on it,I see about 5 videos.I watch all of them,and press return to game.It goes to a black screen.Can I get some help here?


----------



## cheshire_carper (Nov 13, 2011)

GLiTcH said:


> ok, for anybody having the issue of booting game but cant control Link. Make sure your not using a 3rd party nunchuk. That's what i was using at first. Went to go buy a new one n now i have full control of Link. Not sure about other 3rd party accessories
> 
> usb config loader v70
> 222-mload
> fat32 hdd



Glitch my problem was a crappy 3rd party motion plus. Official motion plus and all is ok


----------



## overlord00 (Nov 13, 2011)

oh, wow, 51 pages in... I am indeed late. 11/11/11 Zelda. Good work guys.

EDIT: 53 by time of posting. :S


----------



## ifenix (Nov 13, 2011)

xxNathanxx said:


> ifenix said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I can't read the entire 50 pages of this theat.
> ...


And why p2p releses haven't number?


----------



## Arkangelyou (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm at faron woods now   But why is there no boxart available for download for SS in USBloader GX?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Nov 13, 2011)

ifenix said:


> xxNathanxx said:
> 
> 
> > ifenix said:
> ...


only scene releases have a number, and I think all scene releases are unmodified, full isos, split into specific sized archives, and have an .NFO included.



Krestent said:


> So how do I break the lava dam at the other end of the sinking bridge in the Eldin Volcano (at least I think that's what it's called)?


roll the bomb across the bridge.



timtlm said:


> So, I'm already stumped in the first temple.  At a door with an eye.  Says it likes to look at pointed objects.  That is pretty obvious with the sword, but I have no idea what to do.


spinny spinny. make the eye dizzy.


----------



## lukeloop (Nov 13, 2011)

I heard load the iso and play as per normal with a disc. You view the motion plus video..play your game for 5 minutes or so and then play via coverloader with ios249. No need for disc after that.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Nov 13, 2011)

working fine, played for 2 hours straight.

4.3U Wii
Updated with latest IOS's from the package available in this thread: http://gbatemp.net/topic/171901-modify-any-wii-43-below/ (I updated mine about a month ago)
CFG USB Loader v70 no special settings
Have previously run Wii Motion Plus video from my Wii Sports Resort Disc
Transferred the ISO over to my FAT32 Hard Drive with Wii Backup Manager, which turned it into a WBFS file.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 13, 2011)

mariosonic...

Using wiikey 1 here with latest firmware onit, works fine.

I reccomend you use http://wiibrew.org/wiki/GeckS to launch the disc (hope you have homebrew channel installed) this will tell you if you are missing any IOS's and even offer to install them for you straight from the disc if they are missing. Rememeber that because you are using a chip that the real IOS's  are needed to run the game.

if that don't work post back and we try something else.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 13, 2011)

OtakuGamerZ said:


> only scene releases have a number, and I think all scene releases are unmodified, full isos, split into specific sized archives, and have an .NFO included.


Yeah, that's pretty much it.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess theres no way this game works on a disc right now?Tried everything.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

rasputin said:


> mariosonic...
> 
> Using wiikey 1 here with latest firmware onit, works fine.
> 
> ...


Yeah dude,i've tried Gecko already.It does the same thing.Load to the black screen.

Not sure why it does this.It seems the disc was burned fine,but no matter what I do I can't get it to load.Only once have I got it to load (which it went to another black screen soon after) and I don't know how I did.


----------



## samuka (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG. This game is EPIC, in every aspect. Finished downloading it yesterday, the game worked straight away from usb without messing with wads or ios. Oh, and do yourself a favor: use a HOME THEATER to play this game. The audio, specially the songs, are SUPERB and epic. If you do this, be sure to watch yourself if you don't want to be caught crying in some moments...

Oh, and by the way, don't panic Nintendo. I already ordered and paid for a original copy for me. The only reason I downloaded it was because it is impossible to get a genuine copy in the launch day here in my country! Those things take forever to arrive here, and I wanted to check the game out. But this time, more than before, I think you deserve my support. Congratulations.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay,now i'm just trying anything since i've tried everything else.

Don't know what difference it would make,but could someone upload a save file?


----------



## phyl0x (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd just like to let everyone know who hasnt updated their wii in a long time, that im on a really old Cios...i think like v13 or something, havent turned my wii on since donkey kong country, and use USB loader GX.   I didnt update anything at all, just put this game on my hdd and booted it up with usb loader gx after setting the 002 fix option.  playing the game now, no problems.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2011)

man that flying beetle upgrade is awesome flying around dropping bombs on shit i love it!


----------



## timtlm (Nov 13, 2011)

OtakuGamerZ said:


> spinny spinny. make the eye dizzy.



Wow, thanks.  I totally tried that, spin attack 3 times, and nothing happened, so I stopped.


----------



## Krestent (Nov 13, 2011)

What is this room that I'm hearing about just outside the second temple that damages you? How do I reach it?


----------



## Macbook (Nov 13, 2011)

YEY! I finally got it to work!!
In my case, I was getting a black screen freeze on startup.

The problem is that I opened the rar file on a Mac and it damaged the iso file for some reason.

Solved it by doing all the work on windows.

I`ll be seeding 24/7


----------



## timtlm (Nov 13, 2011)

OtakuGamerZ said:


> spinny spinny. make the eye dizzy.



Well, that's not working.  Spin attack 4 times in a row and I run out of stamina, and nothing happens. Aarrrgh!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2011)

timtlm said:


> OtakuGamerZ said:
> 
> 
> > spinny spinny. make the eye dizzy.
> ...


move the wii mote around in a circle and let the eyes follow it.


----------



## timtlm (Nov 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> timtlm said:
> 
> 
> > OtakuGamerZ said:
> ...



THANK YOU!  That was driving me crazy!


----------



## LouisHo (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Guys, could anyone help me out with the Ancient Cistern Dungeon: how are you suppose to 'strike the gemstones pointing in four directions', with the following description 'first the back, then the rear, then the back of the right palm, and finally the back of the left palm?' I tried several combinations and I just can't seem to get past the gemstone blocked door. I am having this problem, just after I recently completed retrieving the sacred water quest for the Water Dragon. Any suggestions would be grateful, thanks!


----------



## nyijedi (Nov 13, 2011)

Are the Japanese voice sound effects annoying anyone else as much as me?  I'm still confused as to what version this actually is.  Do people think the save file for this version will be compatible with the actual U.S. version when it's released next week?


----------



## roubagalinhas (Nov 13, 2011)

this release is a dump of the retail disc
it has been in the hands of the reviewers for some time now

i guess they dont speak japanese, that doesn't sound like japanese to me
maybe hylian?


----------



## nyijedi (Nov 13, 2011)

roubagalinhas said:


> this release is a dump of the retail disc
> it has been in the hands of the reviewers for some time now


Thanks.  I guess I'm just a little confused as to why it's listed as a "multi-language" NTSC disc, including English, French, and Spanish.  And like I said earlier, the Japanese voice sounds are a little annoying.  I assumed they'd be replaced w/ the more traditional American sounding effects for the actual USA release version.

EDIT: Actually, am I doing something wrong?  Does everyone else have the Japanese sound effects (e.g., grunts, voice expressions when talking to people) too?  I looked through this whole thread and was surprised no one else mentioned it.  I just burned the game and am using an original WiiKey.  Other than the sounds, everything else works perfectly.


----------



## ZainHaq (Nov 13, 2011)

mariosonic said:


> Okay,now i'm just trying anything since i've tried everything else.
> 
> Don't know what difference it would make,but could someone upload a save file?



your iso is probably corrupted.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 13, 2011)

Ive been trying all day and I cant get it to work. I've reinstalled ios236 and installed d2x ios in 248 and set cofiguarable usb loader to use it and blocked IOS reload. The one I downloaded "ws_tlozss_multi3" and it comes with some wads such as IOS251[58]-v7a5fixed.wad, should I install these?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 13, 2011)

nyijedi said:


> roubagalinhas said:
> 
> 
> > this release is a dump of the retail disc
> ...



Pretty sure the sound is supposed to be identical in all regions. Doesn't really bother me at all - I wouldn't associate most of the noises with an ethnicity.


----------



## nyijedi (Nov 13, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> nyijedi said:
> 
> 
> > roubagalinhas said:
> ...


I guess what bothers me is that the voices are different from the voices/sound effects from all of the previous Zelda games (specifically Link's sound effects when exerting himself).  I didn't mean any offense, but it definitely struck me as having a Japanese twang to it.  Nothing wrong with that at all - just not what I'm used to w/ the Zelda games.  Moreso, I guess I'm just really curious as to why this is.


----------



## ZainHaq (Nov 13, 2011)

My Wiiflow keeps booting out to the system menu whenever I try to boot the game?? Can someone please help me out?


----------



## Starzboy77 (Nov 13, 2011)

ZainHaq said:


> My Wiiflow keeps booting out to the system menu whenever I try to boot the game?? Can someone please help me out?



You have to run the game using the alt boot.DOL first since the game has the Wii motion + intro video crap.  After you sit through the entire video you can switch the alt boot.dol option off and it should boot fine.  Happened to me as well with my soft mod wii.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 13, 2011)

Finally, got Skyward Sword working!!!  But whenever I try to play it, at long loading screens or at the end of cut-scenes, it says that it can't read the disc.  Help?

PS: Sometimes it freezes when I'm calibrating the Wii Remote, or sometimes it freezes at the very start!!!  It's confusing because every-time it's different, and I'm not changing anything.  Please Help.


----------



## Mike2k9 (Nov 13, 2011)

Krestent said:


> What is this room that I'm hearing about just outside the second temple that damages you? How do I reach it?


The Second one? With Liquid hot magma? If you start from right in front of said dungeon and head left you'll reach it with a few. Btw this game is fantastic and I'm so glad I was able to pay for this, I almost didn't have enough for it D:

Plus this should last me for the thanksgiving holiday coming up next week, also I should probably post more. I've had this account for so long and hardly posted.

Edit: Since May of 2009, and I never posted. I'm a horrible person =(


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

Turns out the ISO I got is a corrupted one.Redownloading it now.Hopefully it'll run.


----------



## KTroopA (Nov 13, 2011)

What's this err talk about AP I thought the game had none. Or has something been discovered?


----------



## Eden (Nov 13, 2011)

For anyone asking about WiiKey1 or the Original WiiKey

Original launch unit running 4.3U
Original Wiikey updated to 1.9b (or S), whichever came out right after Smash Bros.
Ran Brickblocker on the ISO
Burned at 3X with Fujifilm DVDR,
Loaded it in the drive and worked like a charm.

I'm using the Wii Motion Plus Addon. Had to watch a short video and create some space for a save file but otherwise ran into no trouble.

Anyone know if the WiiMotionPlus CONTROLLER is better or more accurate than the ADDON? Might buy the limited edition if so, otherwise I'll stick to the game only.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 13, 2011)

KTroopA said:


> What's this err talk about AP I thought the game had none. Or has something been discovered?


Don't know.It sounds just like DKCR and Kirby's Return to Dreamland.As in,it has no AP,but it's incompatable with alot of things. DKCR and Kirby worked fine for me.This however,won't start up.But I think that's simply because the ISO I got is a bad dump.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys, is it possible to install Skyward Sword to my SD Card through the Configurable USB Loader and play it through my SD Card?


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah... copy the game to your sd card with wiibackupmanager.  run it with configurable usb after


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 13, 2011)

stormwolf18 said:


> Yeah... copy the game to your sd card with wiibackupmanager.  run it with configurable usb after


I'm getting a "warning: read (1081262080) error (-2)"
What does that mean?


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 13, 2011)

you must edit the config.txt.  look for this line ''device = usb''.  change the usb for sdhc (device = sdhc)


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 13, 2011)

what a fantastic game!

my fav since link to the past it's that good


----------



## es600 (Nov 13, 2011)

hey, what is the size of the game (zelda ss)when i put too wbfs manager and add to pendrvie? (sorry of my english)


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Nov 13, 2011)

Well the 4th boss is now my favorite boss ever.



es600 said:


> hey, what is the size of the game (zelda ss)when i put too wbfs manager and add to pendrvie? (sorry of my english)


about 3.93GB


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 13, 2011)

About 3.93 GB
....

sorry, i wasnt quick enough


----------



## es600 (Nov 13, 2011)

oooh , i got only 4gb pendrive (3.85 size).


----------



## Pete666 (Nov 13, 2011)

Eden said:


> For anyone asking about WiiKey1 or the Original WiiKey
> 
> Original launch unit running 4.3U
> Original Wiikey updated to 1.9b (or S), whichever came out right after Smash Bros.
> ...



Done the same thing like you and works very well... didn't did any update on my wiikey 1 since smash bros..

And yes the motion plus controller works better than the addon.. I had some issue calibrate it.. I never have to recalibrate with the controller only.. I sold my addon ...

I never had any bugs with skyward sword.. even with my wiiflow..

Can't wait to get my hand on the original disc with the golden wiimote ahah


----------



## nyijedi (Nov 14, 2011)

Pete666 said:


> Can't wait to get my hand on the original disc with the golden wiimote ahah


Are we sure that the save file for this game will work w/ the original disc when it comes out next week?  I'm afraid to get too far w/ this version, b/c I have a sneaking suspicion that the save file won't be compatible w/ the "real" version.  This version is definitely a little different, considering it has the Japanese sound effects rather than the American ones.


----------



## Pete666 (Nov 14, 2011)

nyijedi said:


> Pete666 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to get my hand on the original disc with the golden wiimote ahah
> ...



Japanese sound effect??? I don't think so.. it's like wii music and wii party sounds effect ahahah that's not japanease langage...

Anyway, if I have to do it again, I'll stick to this version instead of the "real one".. i think it's the real one because it have french langage (for me) and I don't think french langage will be available in Japan...


----------



## nyijedi (Nov 14, 2011)

Pete666 said:


> nyijedi said:
> 
> 
> > Pete666 said:
> ...


The sounds Link makes are DEFINITELY not the same sounds he's made in all of the recent Zelda games.  His sounds, as well as those of other characters, definitely have a Japanese styling to them.  Listen to the noises he makes when he runs and rolls.  They're not "normal" relative to previous U.S. Zelda games.


----------



## RagnarokSam (Nov 14, 2011)

nyijedi said:


> Pete666 said:
> 
> 
> > nyijedi said:
> ...



as long as the save is for the id SOUE01, you'll be fine.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 14, 2011)

I was surprised that this game booted up fine even on Darkcorp 1.0.  I watched the Wiimote plus tutorial video, then found out that I need it for this game.  Well played Nintendo, well played.


----------



## Pete666 (Nov 14, 2011)

DeMoN said:


> I was surprised that this game booted up fine even on Darkcorp 1.0.  I watched the Wiimote plus tutorial video, then found out that I need it for this game.  Well played Nintendo, well played.



it's 12.99$ used.. so buy one..
or buy the game


----------



## wii-dog (Nov 14, 2011)

hi zelda if you cant get it to work no more help...........you must buy it ...................because ..................i got it to work first night..................and i didnt want to hack a wii.............and i only hacked 3 in life after i beat zelda im selling my system for 70 bucks with two joysticks,wheel for mario cart ,one numchuck and its the new black bundle but i sold all games only have new 1tb drive not included,and brand new 4 pack recharge batteries included,separet 1 tb will cost 40 its black with box looks clean and bomb with over 100 games so buy my is best hack out there just kidding.


----------



## nyijedi (Nov 14, 2011)

Pete666 said:


> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised that this game booted up fine even on Darkcorp 1.0.  I watched the Wiimote plus tutorial video, then found out that I need it for this game.  Well played Nintendo, well played.
> ...


Not only that, but it's very well implemented in this game.  It's not a gimmick.


----------



## Animatr0nic (Nov 14, 2011)

Made a thread about this but gonna ask in here as well, please help 

Hey guys,

I've spent the whole day trying to get SS to work on my Wii. My Wii is 4.1E with neogamma r9 beta b50 & cIOS d2x56 v6 249. I've mounted the game to an 8GB WBFS SDHC.

I managed to view the motion+ video, however when I try to boot the game I get a black screen. I have enabled 'Block IOS reload', I have enabled 'Save Config' but to no avail. I have tried quite a few other loaders and none have worked. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## wii-dog (Nov 14, 2011)

format drive to fat32 then use usbloader   cfg v70 then chose ciso 249 v6 then click then zelda works if not your wii is broken


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 14, 2011)

downloading it now. 1201 freaking leechers


----------



## Animatr0nic (Nov 14, 2011)

wii-dog said:


> format drive to fat32 then use usbloader   cfg v70 then chose ciso 249 v6 then click then zelda works if not your wii is broken



When I try to mount an SDHC card to cfg usbloader it always cannot detect the WBFS partition...will fat32 be detected? And my wii is fine, all the other games AND the SS demo worked fine in neogamma, it's just zelda being annoying 

EDIT: Got my game to appear in cfg usbloader but same error, completely black screen after booting the game


----------



## sentinel5000 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wii with previously 3.4U and updated to 4.1U with Modmii. Wiiflow 2.1, No fix installed only passed game thru wiibrickblocker. Worked like a charm from the first try. Seems like a great game but I wont be playing it till I get my bundle. Just wanted to try if it worked or not.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 14, 2011)

wii-dog said:


> hi zelda if you cant get it to work no more help...........you must buy it ...................because ..................i got it to work first night..................and i didnt want to hack a wii.............and i only hacked 3 in life after i beat zelda im selling my system for 70 bucks with two joysticks,wheel for mario cart ,one numchuck and its the new black bundle but i sold all games only have new 1tb drive not included,and brand new 4 pack recharge batteries included,separet 1 tb will cost 40 its black with box looks clean and bomb with over 100 games so buy my is best hack out there just kidding.



Proof that our public schools have failed miserably.


----------



## Helix94 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've tried booting it on USB GX on all available IOSes, on CFG USB Loader on all IOSes, (even IOS 249 rev 20 base 56 and IOS 250 rev 20 base 57), and it still just goes right back to the system menu immediately upon boot. I'm starting to think that maybe I am using a corrupt file. Is there anything else I should try before I acquire a different one?


----------



## sentinel5000 (Nov 14, 2011)

Use the set up I used, maybe it works for you


----------



## jamessh1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I went out of my way yesterday to get my system modded.  unknowingly I have a "hardmod", the DRIVEKEY, as the mod chip.  I am totally new to this, and after using imgburn to burn this to a disc (as far as I know I have to use use  disc), I can see the intro screen on the wii channel, but when I click "start", my screen just goes black.  I can then eject the disk but everything else is frozen.  

I found this forum doing a google search, and hope someone will take pity on a newbie and guide me through this!

PS my firmware, if it makes a difference is Ver 3.4U


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 14, 2011)

Turns out my only problem was the ISO.Got a different one and it's been working perfect.5 hours through and no problems.

This game is awesome,by the way.Some reviews say it's linear..Don't see how that is.I always found OOT and TP to be linear,however.


----------



## sentinel5000 (Nov 14, 2011)

People still use hardmods???????????? Why?????? Softmods are moar than enough....


----------



## Andre4yo (Nov 14, 2011)

Works great on my 4.3E, CiosX rev 21 v6, ios 249 base 56. CFG Loader v70.

Bought my Zelda Skyward Sword on ebay..waiting for my copy!


----------



## jamessh1 (Nov 14, 2011)

sentinel5000 said:


> People still use hardmods???????????? Why?????? Softmods are moar than enough....




UNINFORMED people like myself, that don't do any research still use hard modes, or in this case, bought and paid for an install on one yesterday :/

can I use my hardmodded system with this game?


and is my old firmware (ver. 3.4U) the reason the disc is read, but immediately loads to a black screen?

hope someone can help.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 14, 2011)

jamessh1 said:


> sentinel5000 said:
> 
> 
> > People still use hardmods???????????? Why?????? Softmods are moar than enough....
> ...



what chip r using?  what firmware?



Helix94 said:


> I've tried booting it on USB GX on all available IOSes, on CFG USB Loader on all IOSes, (even IOS 249 rev 20 base 56 and IOS 250 rev 20 base 57), and it still just goes right back to the system menu immediately upon boot. I'm starting to think that maybe I am using a corrupt file. Is there anything else I should try before I acquire a different one?



try 222 with base 38


----------



## jamessh1 (Nov 14, 2011)

godreborn said:


> jamessh1 said:
> 
> 
> > sentinel5000 said:
> ...



I'm using a drivekey mod.  Not sure how to tell what firmware for the chip :?  .   Wii firmware is 3.4U


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 14, 2011)

nyijedi said:


> Pete666 said:
> 
> 
> > nyijedi said:
> ...



Link's voice is different in every game - and he has a lot more actions in this game than the others - of course the sound effects will be different. I guarantee you all sound effects will be same in all regions, retail version or not. The previous games also had the same sounds between the Japanese and US versions.



Helix94 said:


> I've tried booting it on USB GX on all available IOSes, on CFG USB Loader on all IOSes, (even IOS 249 rev 20 base 56 and IOS 250 rev 20 base 57), and it still just goes right back to the system menu immediately upon boot. I'm starting to think that maybe I am using a corrupt file. Is there anything else I should try before I acquire a different one?



Worked on my cousin's Wii with d2xv6 in slot 249 with base 56. IOS Reload blocked, and Error 002 fix set to "anti"


----------



## jamessh1 (Nov 14, 2011)

for anyone like myself that is "hard modded".  after updating to the latest firmware, the game loads up (I was getting black screen after pressing"start", and seems to play just fine. I went through the wii motion plus tuturial and even saved without issue.

just an FYI for people that are hardmodded with old firmware, having issues


----------



## alekakoC (Nov 14, 2011)

I found a Skyward Sword PAL torrent but it is with a .wia filename on the end and I don't know how to convert it to .iso with wit >< If anyone knows how to do this, reply or PM me...


----------



## Animatr0nic (Nov 14, 2011)

My problems fixed, was a bad ISO lol.


----------



## Arkangelyou (Nov 14, 2011)

Helix94 said:


> I've tried booting it on USB GX on all available IOSes, on CFG USB Loader on all IOSes, (even IOS 249 rev 20 base 56 and IOS 250 rev 20 base 57), and it still just goes right back to the system menu immediately upon boot. I'm starting to think that maybe I am using a corrupt file. Is there anything else I should try before I acquire a different one?


Mabye it's something to do with the MotionPlus videos, like with Wii Sports Resort.


----------



## Eden (Nov 14, 2011)

sentinel5000 said:


> People still use hardmods???????????? Why?????? Softmods are moar than enough....



I installed my WiiKey1 back when it was first released, almost 3 years now? 4? I rarely play the Wii, last game I played was Super Smash Bros and have found no reason to fiddle with softmods since my WiiKey1 is still doing the job fine. My game booted up without a hitch and others are screaming in frustration because they can't get theirs to work  So, I'm happy with my hardmods and if you're happy with softmods, be happy   Don't be a wanker towards others for their choices, especially when they still work flawlessly for them.


----------



## Game2590 (Nov 14, 2011)

For me the game loads fine using cfg usb loader v70 with d2xv6 in slot 249 with base 56 and ios reload block set to on, also with the same settings on ubs loader gx 2.3 but for me it plays fine up until the cutscene where Zelda falls then it won't load after that, it's getting a bit annoying trying to get it to work, it could have messed up converting the wia to wbfs, think i'm gonna try another one.


----------



## Pete666 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eden said:


> sentinel5000 said:
> 
> 
> > People still use hardmods???????????? Why?????? Softmods are moar than enough....
> ...



yes me too!! my wiikey 1 always work with every games.. I did a LITTLE update on it.. since new super mario wii.. and nothing wrong with my wiikey 1...


----------



## MasterTK (Nov 14, 2011)

Quick question. I live in Europe and will buy a Pal-version when it comes here, but what happens if I start playing ntsc version before it? Will my ntsc save file work on pal too?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Nov 14, 2011)

MasterTK said:


> Quick question. I live in Europe and will buy a Pal-version when it comes here, but what happens if I start playing ntsc version before it? Will my ntsc save file work on pal too?


no it won't
_maybe _it will if you change the folder name of the save in the sd, but just maybe


----------



## fudgi (Nov 14, 2011)

MasterTK said:


> Quick question. I live in Europe and will buy a Pal-version when it comes here, but what happens if I start playing ntsc version before it? Will my ntsc save file work on pal too?



just play the pal version instead thats out too


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 14, 2011)

I think you can just extract the save file, and just copy the progressed file of the NTSC version and put that in the extracted PAL version of the save file..?

Maybe there is some kind of offset, than you must make a converter.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 14, 2011)

Game2590 said:


> For me the game loads fine using cfg usb loader v70 with d2xv6 in slot 249 with base 56 and ios reload block set to on, also with the same settings on ubs loader gx 2.3 but for me it plays fine up until the cutscene where Zelda falls then it won't load after that, it's getting a bit annoying trying to get it to work, it could have messed up converting the wia to wbfs, think i'm gonna try another one.


That was a bad dump. Do not use the one in wia format.



wii-dog said:


> the new legend of zelda sucks i beat first dugen second is fire graphics suck not wort a dime glad its for free hope you all get it running i give it a 2 and a half out of 5   sorry game


Speak English much? Plus this is the best Wii game and the best Zelda game yet, your opinion doesnt matter anyway.


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 14, 2011)

@impizkit
U no troll much? 
This guy is obviously trolling, regarding his _engrish_ and behavior.


----------



## SD456 (Nov 14, 2011)

Works with USB Loader GX (PAL Wii - 4.2, using cIOSX d2x v6), but only from USB drive.
Tried to burn out the game, but it always gave a disc read error when I tried to go outside 



Spoiler



of The Knight Academy


.
The game is a 10/10 for me  I really love Zelda games, never finished the first one though. (but I will! )


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2011)

fuck me that lanaruu mine was a pain in the ass place exsp them conveyer belts!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 15, 2011)

impizkit said:


> wii-dog said:
> 
> 
> > the new legend of zelda sucks i beat first dugen second is fire graphics suck not wort a dime glad its for free hope you all get it running i give it a 2 and a half out of 5   sorry game
> ...



that is what happens when u play only black ops.


----------



## blopa (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys. So, I'm having a problem... when I enter the Sand Sea, I can play on this map for some seconds, and then the game freezes. I have over 20h of gameplay and this is the first time this happens.

Thanks


----------



## godreborn (Nov 15, 2011)

blopa said:


> Hey guys. So, I'm having a problem... when I enter the Sand Sea, I can play on this map for some seconds, and then the game freezes. I have over 20h of gameplay and this is the first time this happens.
> 
> Thanks



r u playing via disc or usb loader?  I've only played about 6-7 hours, so I'm not that far yet.  I haven't read about any freezing, but that doesn't mean it can't happen with certain cfg or file settings.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 15, 2011)

Such a shame for Link to get released only on the wii.  Wonderful game with outdated graphic, imo it really looks awful.  When you're used to play pc games with dx11 and such, its quite hard to go back to 480p with no anti-aliasing, crappy textures and still no voice acting.


----------



## phlyjedi (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG, this is insane.

Quick question. I haven't updated anything on my Wii since SMG2. Can I buy the game and just pop it in and play? I really want that Gold Wiimote.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 15, 2011)

yeah probably... else it wont require that much effort to make it work.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 15, 2011)

stormwolf18 said:


> Such a shame for Link to get released only on the wii.  Wonderful game with outdated graphic, imo it really looks awful.  When you're used to play pc games with dx11 and such, its quite hard to go back to 480p with no anti-aliasing, crappy textures and still no voice acting.


There will never be voice acting in zelda so get the hell over it


----------



## es600 (Nov 15, 2011)

hey, games works fine but my wiilot is crazy, is shaking, fixing  , what is this?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2011)

stormwolf18 said:


> Such a shame for Link to get released only on the wii.  Wonderful game with outdated graphic, imo it really looks awful.  When you're used to play pc games with dx11 and such, its quite hard to go back to 480p with no anti-aliasing, crappy textures and still no voice acting.


go back to playing boring run and gun shooters with shitty stories (wait what story?! ) than.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 15, 2011)

11 Hours through and the disc is working fine.This game is so awesome,that I will buy it when ever I can.

By the way,I'm sorta stumped on the Earth Temple right now. I have the bombs and the map.To the right of the map will be a huge area with one of those Xs on it.How do I get in that area?



stormwolf18 said:


> Such a shame for Link to get released only on the wii.  Wonderful game with outdated graphic, imo it really looks awful.  When you're used to play pc games with dx11 and such, its quite hard to go back to 480p with no anti-aliasing, crappy textures and still no voice acting.


The textures are good for wii and so are the graphics.The style is really good as well.And who cares about voice acting?Hell,who cares about graphics?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont care about the voice acting but graphics and fun games are number 1 very important.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

stormwolf18 said:


> Such a shame for Link to get released only on the wii.  Wonderful game with outdated graphic, imo it really looks awful.  When you're used to play pc games with dx11 and such, its quite hard to go back to 480p with no anti-aliasing, crappy textures and still no voice acting.



1. Zelda will never get voice acting
2. Zelda is not about GFX
3. Sod off.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 15, 2011)

I honestly don't care how bad the story/graphics/sound or anything is as long as it has good gameplay.This game however,has a good story and sound,the graphics are great for Wii,and the gameplay is awesome.Some of the best gameplay I've played in a while.

EDITh,and obviously a game has to have good controls,otherwise it would be unplayable.This game has great controls.I was never a fan of the wii mote,as it felt weird with the nunchuck to me with games play Mario Galaxy,but it fits this game great.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2011)

RockmanForte said:


> I dont care about the voice acting but graphics and fun games are number 1 very important.


NO gfx are NOT important in a game you fail as a TRUE gamer


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> > I dont care about the voice acting but graphics and fun games are number 1 very important.
> ...



lol.... don't be too hard on RockmanForte, i know him from elsewhere and hes just a gfx brainwashed peon.... xD


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2011)

yo squall when you coming back to the bin?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

never.


----------



## VictorDias (Nov 15, 2011)

So I downloaded it. But I need a password to extract the iso file. Can someone please PM the password?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

what?

no, the NTSC torrent is not passworded, you must've gotten the fake pal version.


----------



## pickleman77 (Nov 15, 2011)

Help! The game had worked perfectly up until the Earth Temple boss. After going through the boss door, the screen fades to black and nothing happens. I can still press the "home" button on the Wii remote, but even when I press "Back to Menu", it still hangs at the black screen. The weird part is that when I left it on for a while and came back, it showed the "communications interrupted" screen and asks me to reconfigure the motion plus. I do that, and it still hangs at the black screen.

4.3U/NTFS Hard Drive with a wbfs folder/CFG latest version with 249 (actually tried it on all USB loaders with same results)/Already updated the d2xv7/NTSC-U version of Skyward Sword. Let me know if you want a syscheck.


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Nov 16, 2011)

pickleman77 said:


> Help! The game had worked perfectly up until the Earth Temple boss. After going through the boss door, the screen fades to black and nothing happens. I can still press the "home" button on the Wii remote, but even when I press "Back to Menu", it still hangs at the black screen. The weird part is that when I left it on for a while and came back, it showed the "communications interrupted" screen and asks me to reconfigure the motion plus. I do that, and it still hangs at the black screen.
> 
> 4.3U/NTFS Hard Drive with a wbfs folder/CFG latest version with 249 (actually tried it on all USB loaders with same results)/Already updated the d2xv7/NTSC-U version of Skyward Sword. Let me know if you want a syscheck.




use USB loader GX latest version and  Hermes Cios 222. im playing it and i have reached to like 60% of the game... in the trial to get master sword crafted. not telling ya xD. use a WBFS formated drive for more stability.

regarless if you have the same problem it must be your iso, redownload and re install the game on USB.

Azureuz zetsunai



es600 said:


> hey, games works fine but my wiilot is crazy, is shaking, fixing  , what is this?



wii lot? if its the wii remote, i sugest you try another one, or replace your wii motion plus accesory. if that does not fix the problem try Hermes Cios 222, and redownload the game and reintall it, or burn it again... depends on how your wii is able to play BACKUPS.


Edited due to grammar sorry


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 16, 2011)

god damn those trial stages suck why did they have to put them in it's like PHG all over again they ruin the game!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 16, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> god damn those trial stages suck why did they have to put them in it's like PHG all over again they ruin the game!


Silent realm? I found them to be really easy.


----------



## es600 (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe its nunchuk, in game (zelda) its always aiming , i cant walk because is still aiming , nunchuk is not original ;/ (sorry, my english is horrible)


----------



## Wellington2k (Nov 17, 2011)

I got it and it works WONDERFULLY!!!!

Played it for hours!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 17, 2011)

VictorDias said:


> So I downloaded it. But I need a password to extract the iso file. Can someone please PM the password?



That means that your download was either fake or comes from a forum where only forum members know that password. Probably the latter.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 17, 2011)

Coming to the netherlands tomorrow :3 guess who has it pre-ordered? (a) daaah~! XD

p.s. I love all the posts that are like: "Man, Fudge the graphics! atleast this game has a story!" and stuff like that XD I thought I was the only one >< lolz


----------



## patz (Nov 17, 2011)

Is this a bad dump? It keeps giving me *"unable to read disc" error messages* every 15-20 minutes. So I have to save every time I reach save points. I ran it from Disc Channel, Gecko OS and Neo Gamma.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Nov 17, 2011)

patz said:


> Is this a bad dump? It keeps giving me *"unable to read disc" error messages* every 15-20 minutes. So I have to save every time I reach save points. I ran it from Disc Channel, Gecko OS and Neo Gamma.



Probably a bad burn or a bad disc. Try using a high quality DVD+R to burn the game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2011)

i swear the only way to get past that pirate c*** is to use an invincibility potion. has to be the worst mini boss in the game!


----------



## Requios (Nov 17, 2011)

No! I shan't succumb to downloading this game after per-ordering it! Must-resist-temptation...

*downloads*


----------



## DSDisco (Nov 18, 2011)

Requios said:


> No! I shan't succumb to downloading this game after per-ordering it! Must-resist-temptation...
> 
> *downloads*


You ooze, you lose.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 18, 2011)

sealed game box for storage, iso download for play xD


----------



## Arch Feline (Nov 18, 2011)

I had to buy Motion Plus but the game seems to run and now I cannot figure out to fly. Yay! There is a Zelda thread in game discussions.

I like ambiance of the game so far.


----------



## pristinemog (Nov 18, 2011)

Just finished the Ancient Cistern dungeon playing this on Dolphin in 1080p. So far, I've only had one crash which is less than some PC games I've played so I'm okay with that. This game is beyond beautiful if you can run it on an emulator and have the necessary stuff to play.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Nov 19, 2011)

although this iso works perfectly, anyone gonna bother posting a non nuked version, I just ahte how theres this xxxx beside this epic game.


----------



## AMPonzi (Nov 20, 2011)

It will probably be released sometime today... don't anticipate it being long before a proper is released.


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Nov 20, 2011)

i beated the game 2 days ago. jajajaj 100 percent in 38 total hours... damn miyamoto, he lied to me...

well now theres the hero mode wich increases the damage twice.

hopefully i can beat the hero mode undeer the 50 hours total. xD


----------



## roubagalinhas (Nov 21, 2011)

```
The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.USA.Wii-SUSHi
```


----------



## morrison22 (Nov 21, 2011)

roubagalinhas said:


> ```
> The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.USA.Wii-SUSHi
> ```



Will a save from the nuked xxxx version work on the SUSHI release?  Anyone know?  Also, I don't think there is a difference (gameplay-wise) between both versions, correct?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 21, 2011)

save works fine.


----------



## iso (Nov 24, 2011)

FlameEye said:


> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> > Having a bit of trouble on my friends wii, (works fine on mine) we are loading from USB he ran Pimp My Wii and installed any mission IOS's and then installed D2x's cIOS but it still won't boot, it sends him back to the wii menu, I'm not exactly sure why so any help?
> ...




YOU ARE LOVED.


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 28, 2011)

do u guys know if it's possible to have codes to use the classic controller instead of the wiimote? just wondering since there's a code for dkc returns


----------



## aspirax (Nov 28, 2011)

GUH.  Seriously.  All the usenet listings return invalid articles.  All the torrents are less than 100% available.
All the uploaded file share sites have removed the files.  Can anyone give some vague hints as to where this can be obtained?

A PM is fine as to not violate any forum rules.


----------



## roubagalinhas (Nov 28, 2011)

just grab sushi's release
it's not that hard to find on the usenet


----------



## aspirax (Nov 28, 2011)

My usenet server tells me the article is not found.  I tried that first, and have tried repeatedly for days.
I don't normally have that problem, so I'm not sure if it was pulled or if it's retention.


I just set up another block account on another usenet server and I still receive articles not found.

Can someone recommend a usenet server that has this with either a trial account or block account?

Thanks!


----------



## bravehere (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you but how to download


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2012)

bravehere said:


> thank you but how to download


Did you not see that thing you agreed to when you likely joined moments before in order to ask this question?
Go have fun on Google.


----------



## hreyhrey (Feb 20, 2017)

Let's hope we get this lucky with BOTW


----------

